# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Abril 2015



## Fernando Costa (31 Mar 2015 às 14:51)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a condições específicas.



> ....
> 2.3 Tópico de Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos
> 
> Use este tópico apenas para:
> ...


----------



## Fernando Costa (31 Mar 2015 às 14:51)

Segundo os modelos (GFS), a chuva poderá regressar após a Páscoa assim como o tempo mais fresco. Esperemos bem que sim.


----------



## james (31 Mar 2015 às 14:59)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Segundo os modelos (GFS), a chuva poderá regressar após a Páscoa assim como o tempo mais fresco. Esperemos bem que sim.








Os modelos tem dado muitas falsas eesperanças que e melhor esperar para ver .

Valores de precipitação e o tira e poe que e melhor esperar  mais uns dias . Mas e bom sinal que os dois principais modelos começam a entrar em consonância em relação ao aparecimento de alguma instabilidade para a semana .


----------



## StormRic (31 Mar 2015 às 15:04)

james disse:


> Mas e bom sinal que os dois principais modelos começam a entrar em consonância em relação ao aparecimento de alguma instabilidade para a semana .



Sem dúvida, mas aquilo que fazia falta, frentes opulentas a regar tudo extensivamente, já não vem. O regime de aguaceiros isolados das situações convectivas de primavera podem ser muito injustos na repartição espacial e para equilibrar a média de uma região baseiam-se em situações pontuais excessivas. Haverá zonas que já não escapam a seca severa.


----------



## Zapiao (31 Mar 2015 às 22:50)

E o Cape a quase 600 ja dará boas trovoadas?


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2015 às 13:32)

Zapiao disse:


> E o Cape a quase 600 ja dará boas trovoadas?



Penso que não. Nesta run das 6h de hoje foi retirado todo o CAPE que tinha vindo a ser previsto para domingo.






Até parece *mentira*!


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Abr 2015 às 13:58)

StormRic disse:


> Penso que não. Nesta run das 6h de hoje foi retirado todo o CAPE que tinha vindo a ser previsto para domingo.
> 
> 
> Até parece *mentira*!


Incrível como isto muda tudo passadas 24h 

Ainda ontem estava assim, com cape a ultrapassar os 1000J/Kg no interior centro .. e hoje foi tudo por água a baixo !


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2015 às 14:23)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Incrível como isto muda tudo passadas 24h
> 
> Ainda ontem estava assim, com cape a ultrapassar os 1000J/Kg no interior centro .. e hoje foi tudo por água a baixo !



Precisamente! Visto isto é mesmo melhor deixar de acreditar nestas previsões a mais de 96h, pelo menos, ainda para mais nesta época do ano.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Abr 2015 às 18:14)

e pronto o gfs já cortou no cape outra vez, as trovoadas começam a ser uma ilusão...


----------



## Zapiao (1 Abr 2015 às 19:42)




----------



## miguel (1 Abr 2015 às 19:48)

A instabilidade a vir será para o inicio até meio da próxima semana!! Este fim de semana a única coisa será a descida de temperatura mais acentuada no Domingo


----------



## andremak7 (2 Abr 2015 às 01:40)

Como avaliam a situação de instabilidade para o Porto Quarta e Quinta feira, segundo o GFS?
Será possível alguma evolução e alguma trovoada?


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Abr 2015 às 02:07)

andremak7 disse:


> Como avaliam a situação de instabilidade para o Porto Quarta e Quinta feira, segundo o GFS?
> Será possível alguma evolução e alguma trovoada?



Só mais em cima do acontecimento teremos mais certezas..

Como andam os modelos .. muita coisa vai mudar , pena é que quase sempre ( para não dizer sempre) mudam para pior .

Olhando para a run das 18h , o GFS prevê uns 500/600j/kg já daria alguma trovoada , mas é melhor esperar uns dias para saber melhor


----------



## james (2 Abr 2015 às 11:49)

Segundo fiasco consecutivo que se avizinha para o Norte .


----------



## AJB (2 Abr 2015 às 11:54)

Grosso modo (desculpem a falta de rigor): os dias de sol que houve no Inverno/Primavera de 2014 são os mesmos que ha de chuva no Inverno/Primavera de 2015...


----------



## james (2 Abr 2015 às 12:11)

AJB disse:


> Grosso modo (desculpem a falta de rigor): os dias de sol que houve no Inverno/Primavera de 2014 são os mesmos que ha de chuva no Inverno/Primavera de 2015...





? ? ?


----------



## AJB (2 Abr 2015 às 12:17)

Queria dizer que o "pouco" sol que houve no ano passado corresponde (em termos de dias, mas grosso modo claro) à "pouca" precipitação deste ano...no entanto nada de anormal apesar de pouco frequente!


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Abr 2015 às 12:40)




----------



## StormRic (2 Abr 2015 às 16:12)

AndréFrade disse:


>



Pois! Vamos lá ver se se mantém a previsão, a 106 horas já começa a dar alguma confiança mas a instabilidade das previsões de instabilidade, passe o trocadilho, tem sido a nota dominante das perspectivas de Abril.

Se se concretizar pode dar uma trovoada notável mesmo aí perto ou até em cima.


----------



## irpsit (2 Abr 2015 às 18:42)

Os modelos avizinham-se interessantes:

continuação do tempo quente e seco até Domingo de Páscoa, 5 de Abril, possivelmente até terça ou quarta.
depois do domingo de Páscoa, segunda a quarta, 6 a 8 de Abril, vemos uma nova depressão no sul, a poder resultar em trovoadas, caso contrário é novo tempo ventoso e seco; e novo potemcial para incêndios (argg)
o final da próxima semana, de quinta até ao fim de semana, a depressão desaparece e o tempo seco, mas soalheiro e talvez menos ventoso regressa, talvez ligeiramente ameno, continua. Um anticiclone poderoso a 1040mb desloca-se do Reimo Unido para a Escandinávia, trazendo tempo primaveril a toda a Europa ocidental e central. Algo bem interessante!
por volta de dia 15 de Abril, uma depressão potente, a 965mb, surge de oeste, afectando desde a Islândia até Portugal. É possível que esta frente fria seja algo intensa no Reino Unido. Em Portugal ainda é cedo para saber se será chuviscos ou chuva a sério. Esse tempo chuvoso de oeste, persiste até dia 18 de Abril pelo menos. Parece ser o regresso das depressões pelo menos ao Reino Unido. E os modelos CFS (incertos) dão tempo potencialmente chuvoso para o norte e centro toda a segunda quinzena de Abril e inícios de Maio.


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Abr 2015 às 22:12)

Bom cenário previsto para o Centro e Sul de facto. Pena que para o Norte não esteja tão interessante mas ainda assim nada está perdido. Basta um ou outro desvio da cut-off para esta passar a abranger outras regiões ou até mesmo todo o território continental, que seria a melhor hipótese. A ver vamos.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (3 Abr 2015 às 13:42)

Boas a todos.Parece que vamos ter uma Pascoa de chuva no Centro e Sul.Estas sao as previsoes do IPMA:

Previsão para domingo, 5.abril.2015

Períodos de céu muito nublado, apresentando-se pouco nublado na
região Norte até ao início da tarde.
Aguaceiros e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada, em
especial durante a tarde e nas regiões Centro e Sul.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante leste,
sendo do quadrante sul na região Sul, soprando temporariamente
de noroeste no litoral a norte do Cabo Carvoeiro durante a tarde,
e sendo moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) nas terras altas até final
da manhã.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima na região Sul.

_Atualizado a 3 de abril de 2015 às 10:28 UTC_


__


----------



## Fernando Costa (3 Abr 2015 às 18:56)

Tempo quente e abafado um pouco por todo o país, nada que já não tenhamos tido em anos anteriores. Começo de Abril semelhante aos primeiros dias de Abril de 2008. Para semana já regressa o tempo mais fresco acompanhado pela instabilidade sobretudo no centro e sul.


----------



## stormy (3 Abr 2015 às 20:05)

Boas..

Para amanhã são possiveis alguns aguaceiros convectivos na região sul.

*Analise/Discussão*

Em altura um cavado avança desde NE, com o eixo de vorticidade a afectar a região sul durante a tarde/inicio de noite, associada a esta perturbação uma região de forçamento dinamico deverá afectar a região sul, assim como uma massa de ar frio com até -18/-20ºC aos 500hpa.
Entre os 600 e os 300hpa, uma região de fluxo mais intenso do quadrante oeste deverá proporcionar algum shear, com DLS até 30kt e 0-6km shear até 10-15m/s.

Para a noite, o cavado torna-se estacionario e dissolve-se num campo desorganizado de vorticidade/ar frio em altura.

Nos niveis médios e baixos uma frente fria desloca-se desde NE/N, enquanto que uma massa de ar quente se mantem na região sul...o aquecimento diurno deverá gradualmente inestabilizar a baixa troposfera, mas a presença de uma capping layer saariana entre os 850 e os 700hpa deverá dificultar  a iniciação convectiva.
A convergencia de ar humido por baixo da capping layer vai acabar por gerar até 1200-1700J/Kg de SBCAPE, e o efeito das brisas maritimas e da topografia, assim como o forçamento dinamico em altura vão abrir uma janela curta para a genese de alguma convecção durante o meio/fim da tarde.

*O forte CIN causado pelo ar saariano em altura levanta duvidas quanto á ocorrencia de updrafts desde a camada superficial, mais humida e energética, pelo que se espera essencialmente convecção elevada sem risco de tempo severo.
No entanto, caso se forme algum updraft desde a superficie, não se pode excluir que surja alguma LP Supercell com risco de granizo severo e downbursts dados os fortes gradientes de densidade/theta-e entre os 700 e os 600hpa.*

Para a noite e inicio do dia de Domingo, o establecimento de um anticiclone no Mediterraneo ocidental deverá forçar um low level jet de sueste entre Gibraltar e Sagres, aumentando a convergencia de humidade nos niveis baixos e médios.
Com a manutenção de fortes gradientes termicos entre os 850 e os 500hpa, e a aproximação de uma nova perturbação de origem Atlantica, espera-se que haja dinamica suficiente para gerar alguns clusters convectivos de base alta, desorganizados, que deverão causar aguaceiros dispersos.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Abr 2015 às 23:18)

A situação de trovoadas este fim de semana está mesmo muito volátil, o GFS não mantém a posição da cut off. A saída das 18h do GFS para este fim de semana foi bastante mais favorável na extensão de CAPE e Li até ao interior centro nomeadamente no Domingo, mas a precipitação é muito escassa.Eu não me importava que esta saída permanecesse (só queria mais precipitação e talvez mais um bocadinho de CAPE).


----------



## CptRena (4 Abr 2015 às 00:34)

A precipitação dada pelos modelos nestas situações é sempre uma estimativa muito grosseira. Com precipitação maioritariamente convectiva tanto pode cair 1mm como 100mm logo de rajada numa hora.
E lá está, se até para o Sul já tá complicado, segundo a análise do stormy, quanto mais aqui mais para cima (mesmo que para o interior).


----------



## james (4 Abr 2015 às 00:43)

Neste momento , penso que a única certeza e que na próxima semana  todo o pais vai , finalmente , poder ver belas formações nebulosas .

Em relação a precipitação , sera a lotaria dos fenômenos convectivos .

Mas claro que o Sul , neste tipo de fenômenos  e nesta época do ano e mais favorecido .


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Abr 2015 às 03:01)

O IPMA está a dar trovoadae chuva para Domingo em Lisboa?!


----------



## QTT (4 Abr 2015 às 11:16)

Perspectiva para as próximas 2 semanas: precipitação e descida de temperatura (primeiras trovoadas da Primavera e ainda neve na Serra da Estrela)... A começar pelo Sul e estender-se gradualmente ao Centro e Norte...


----------



## ACalado (4 Abr 2015 às 12:06)

CAPE  previsto para amanhã através do modelo WRF bastante interessante no Interior Alentejano.


----------



## stormy (4 Abr 2015 às 14:07)

Boas..

*Para Domingo espera-se um dia com alguma actividade, que se poderá tornar pontualmente severa durante a tarde em partes do interior sul.

Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura um campo de vorticidade organiza-se a oeste do território e surge uma perturbação ciclonica de niveis altos, que posteriormente interage com uma cut-off que procede desde o Atlantico.
Sob PT continental mantem-se uma massa de ar frio até -20ºC aos 500hpa, e o fluxo torna-se de sul, enquanto que o forçamento dinamico lentamente aumenta.

Nos niveis médios e baixos uma massa de ar quente afecta em especial a região sul...em resposta á perturbação em altura uma area de baixa pressão surge, e inicia-se um processo de advecção de ar quente, com o establecimento de um low level jet de componente SE.
Este low level jet deverá acentuar a convergencia de humidade, nomeadamente junto da frente quente e posteriormente ao longo de uma frente de brisa maritima que entrará de WSW pelo litoral sudoeste.

Uma capping layer saariana deverá inibir a convecção de base á superficie pelo menos até meio da tarde, mas a dinamica e os fortes gradientes até 8ºC/Km aos 800-600hpa ( com algumas centanas de J/Kg de MUCAPE) deverão possibilitar alguma convecção de base alta logo desde a manhã.

Para a tarde, o aqueceimento á superficie deverá gerar até 1500-1800J/Kg de SBCAPE, a dinamica em altura deverá erodir á capping layer permitindo que a convecção tome raiz á superficie.
As células que conseguirem aproveitar melhor a energia á superficie deverão evoluir de modo rápido, mas o shear será muito fraco com no maximo uns 10-20kts de DLS, pelo que a convecção deverá ter caracter pulsante fundindo-se em clusters especialmente junto da frente de brisa.

*Apesar da fraca organização convectiva e ciclos de vida curtos, as células na sua rápida fase de maturação terão á disposição condições termodinamicas suficientes para gerar granizo severo até ao tamanho de bolas de golfe ou ovos e downbursts com rajadas marginalmente severas.*

Para a madrugada de 2a, a manutenção de ar instavel nos niveis médios e a continuação do regime de advecção quente na periferia nordeste da cut-off que se organiza a norte da Madeira, deverão manter alguma convecção elevada com aguaceiros dispersos, estes terão um caracter essencialmente não severo.
*







*


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Abr 2015 às 20:05)

Pelas previsões, já vi isto com melhor cara para aqui. Só 4ª feira e 5ª feira serão os dias melhores, mas dado ainda estar a uma distância considerável ainda é capaz de desaparecer, dava precipitação na 2ª feira e 3ª feira e tem vindo sendo adiada. O único destaque que eu dou, é o vento forte de sueste entre 2ª feira a partir da tarde até ao final de  4ª feira, com rajadas até 75 km/h e a ondulação de sueste que pode chegar aos 4 metros, principalmente na 4ª feira.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Abr 2015 às 23:37)

De trovoadas para Domingo passa a céu limpo...


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Abr 2015 às 23:43)

guisilva5000 disse:


> De trovoadas para Domingo passa a céu limpo...




As zonas onde há CAPE, é onde existe possibilidade para trovoada e granizo.
Portanto Amadora está fora de questão.





O CAPE está com valores elevadíssimos, vai ser uma grande tempestade amanhã, preparem as máquinas fotográficas e fotografem a evolução das células e das tempestades.

A temporada de tempestades arrancou oficialmente em Portugal. De Abril a Junho esperemos que estas tempestades continuem, para divulgar mais o fórum meteopt pela sua qualidade e excelência.


----------



## David sf (5 Abr 2015 às 00:41)

Nenhum modelo prevê "uma grande tempestade" para amanhã.

Os melhores modelos variam entre o quase nada - algumas manchas abaixo dos 1mm/3h em locais muito pontuais (ALADIN, AROME, ECMWF) e, na melhor das hipóteses, a formação de células muito pontuais com acumulados a rondar os 5 mm/h no Vale do Tejo e Alto Alentejo (WRF da MeteoGalicia e NMM).

CAPE muito elevado em ambiente muito seco pode ter pouca utilidade. Já hoje vimos várias manchas no radar que corresponderam apenas a virga.

Para já os dias mais favoráveis parecem-me ser 3ªf e 4ªf.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Abr 2015 às 12:46)

Miguel96 disse:


> As zonas onde há CAPE, é onde existe possibilidade para trovoada e granizo.
> Portanto Amadora está fora de questão.
> 
> 
> ...


Eu sei, só estava a dizer isso porque há um dia atrás o IPMA dava trovoada...


----------



## trepkos (5 Abr 2015 às 13:04)

Miguel96 disse:


> As zonas onde há CAPE, é onde existe possibilidade para trovoada e granizo.
> Portanto Amadora está fora de questão.
> 
> 
> ...


???? Não sei o que andas a fumar mas tens de reduzir. 

Aqui pelo Alentejo apenas há calor.


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2015 às 13:10)

trepkos disse:


> ???? Não sei o que andas a fumar mas tens de reduzir.
> 
> Aqui pelo Alentejo apenas há calor.



Ainda nem chegou ás 18 horas e já viste as previsões do @stormy??? Concordo com o stormy.


----------



## stormy (5 Abr 2015 às 13:25)

De momento as observações de superficie apontam para valores de temperatura e ponto de orvalho proximos aos modelados pelo WRF-NMM 2/5km, o sat já mostra alguns campos de Cu/TCu  junto a areas montanhosas e junto da frente de brisa que se vai organizando e activando na região SW.

A nebulosidade alta e média está dispersa e translucida o suficiente para permitir aquecimento de até 1-2ºC/h, pelo que os valores de CAPE irão aumentar rápidamente até pelo menos 1.5Kj/Kg, rompendo o CIN já nas proximas 1-2h.

Focos convectivos de evolução rápida com capacidade para gerar granizo severo e rajadas/downbursts deverão ocorrer a partir do meio da tarde até algumas horas após o por do sol.

Analise sfc 13h


----------



## stormy (5 Abr 2015 às 13:43)

Para amanhã espera-se de novo alguma actividade pontualmente forte/severa  em especial para partes do centro e sul.

*Analise/Discussão*

Em altura uma cut-off organiza-se a SW de Sagres, espera-se que associada a esta perturbação haja uma intensificação do fluxo do quadrante sul nos niveis médios e altos, assim como se manterá uma massa de ar fria em altura com alguns maximos de vorticidade a excercer forçamento dinamico.

Nos niveis baixos uma frente fria avança de NE, com rapido aumento da pressão Atmosférica em Espanha e no Mediterraneo Ocidental, enquanto que em PT continental, nomeadamnete na região centro, mantem-se estacionada uma massa de ar quente e relativamente humida.

Durante a madrugada, o aumento da convergencia nos niveis médios e baixos, por acção da frente e da chegada de um forte low/mid level jet desde Gibraltar, deverá activar alguns focos convectivos que terão caracter não severo, alimentados por valores de MUCAPE até 100-400J/Kg.

Para a tarde/inicio da noite, com o aquecimento diurno, o CAPE á superficie deverá rapidamente acumular até valores de 500-1500J/Kg, pelo que a convecção deverá tomar raiz á superficie, surgindo varios clusters com movimento ESE-WNW.

O shear previsto será em geral fraco com uns 20kts de DLS e até 5-10m/s de 0-1km shear, com  alguma componente rotacional, pelo que as células deverão conseguir alguma breve organização em  Bow/LEWP, não sendo de excluir alguma estrutura supercelular breve.
*
Os riscos associados a esta actividade são essencialmente relacionados com a ocorrencia de granizo severo, rajadas pontualmente severas e precipitação pontualmente excessiva.*


----------



## trepkos (5 Abr 2015 às 18:07)

Miguel96 disse:


> Ainda nem chegou ás 18 horas e já viste as previsões do @stormy??? Concordo com o stormy.


E como se esperava foi mais um flop do stormy.

Ele faz boas previsões mas é para Espanha. 

Tal como amanhã.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Abr 2015 às 19:17)

trepkos disse:


> E como se esperava foi mais um flop do stormy.
> 
> Ele faz boas previsões mas é para Espanha.
> 
> Tal como amanhã.


Completamente de acordo!


----------



## Brunomc (5 Abr 2015 às 19:58)

Mas o Stormy até acertou na previsão para esta tarde.
A primeira imagem diz tudo o que se passou no interior do Alentejo.


----------



## PedroAfonso (5 Abr 2015 às 20:04)

O Alentejo basicamente serviu de rampa de lançamento para depois darem tudo em Espanha. E é o que vai acontecer amanhã novamente. Neste sentido, e desculpem-me a brincadeira, o mapa para amanhã poderia ser:


----------



## miguel (5 Abr 2015 às 20:22)

Os parâmetros de hoje nada tem a ver com os de amanha...
Amanha as trovoadas vão chegar ao Litoral


----------



## david 6 (5 Abr 2015 às 20:39)

.... não sei porque é esse ataque ao stormy, vocês sabem bem que este tipo de trovoadas de primavera é muito imprevisível, não é como uma frente que deixa precipitação em todo o lado, estas trovoadas pode estar a chover aqui e ali 10km ao lado estar um sol abrasador, o stormy meteu a área onde havia % de acontecer, aconteceu em alguns sitios, noutros não, acontece nestes casos muito disto


----------



## stormy (5 Abr 2015 às 21:08)

Deixo aqui a sobreposição das reflectividades superiores a 50Dbz com o mapa de previsão para hoje, para que tenham dados para debater a minha eficácia na previsão.
*
Resumo Dom10h----Dom20h*


----------



## David sf (5 Abr 2015 às 21:50)

stormy disse:


> Deixo aqui a sobreposição das reflectividades superiores a 50Dbz com o mapa de previsão para hoje, para que tenham dados para debater a minha eficácia na previsão.
> *
> Resumo Dom10h----Dom20h*



Mais uma vez as previsões do Stormy...

1. Já toda a gente aqui percebeu que o Stormy faz previsões tendo como base o cenário mais gravoso possível, pelo que erra quase sempre por excesso;

2. Quem leu o post do Stormy e não se ficou apenas pelo mapa (eu sei que a linguagem é muito técnica e complicada, mas se alguém tem dúvidas pode sempre perguntar-lhe neste espaço), pode verificar que a previsão tinha algumas reservas, e na minha opinião, desta vez, nem pecou muito por excesso, com excepção do exagero relativamente ao granizo (tamanho de bolas de golfe e de ovos);

3. Por outro lado os mapas de reanálise do Stormy são um pouco ridículos. Mete um círculo em torno de um local onde num determinado frame do radar a reflecitividade era elevada. Ora, quem olha para o mapa de reanálise parece-lhe que houve dezenas de células, quando na verdade houve apenas umas 5, a cada uma delas correspondendo n círculos, sendo n igual à duração da actividade da célula a dividir por 10 minutos. Se o radar tivesse frames de 1 em 1 minuto, o número de círculos seria a multiplicar por 10;

4. Mas de tudo isto o que mais me espanta é que tendo o Stormy lançado a sua previsão ontem às 14:07, tenha sido preciso esperar 28 horas (ou, na verdade, tenho sido preciso esperar para ver o que se passava na realidade) para terem começado a cair críticas. Pergunto-me, se a previsão era tão errada, por que não foi criticada logo após a sua publicação? O objectivo deste tópico é esse mesmo, discutir a previsão do tempo, sendo que seria muito mais benéfico para todos se essa discussão se fizesse antes dos acontecimentos e não depois;

5. Quanto à previsão para hoje, fim de discussão, os posts sobre esse tema a partir daqui serão apagados. Se alguém quiser discutir a previsão do Stormy para amanhã é bem-vindo à discussão.


----------



## Vince (6 Abr 2015 às 11:49)

Para ontem à tarde havia de facto previsão de possibilidade de saraiva de dimensão nada negligenciável, 2cm no Alentejo, 3cm pontualmente em Espanha, mas não os referidos ovos (5cm) ou bolas de golfe 4,2cm), ou seja, falamos de um incompreensível exagero de 100%.

Para hoje também há risco de granizo, mas de dimensões bem menores. E isto são produtos experimentais, para usar com muita cautela e nunca com exagero.








O dia de hoje parece mais generoso embora as trovoadas estejam a disparar muito cedo o que muitas vezes significa que não será um dia de trovoadas severas nessas regiões aonde já têm andado de madrugada e manhã (sobretudo sul). 
Uma faixa central do país parece a mais interessante durante a tarde, mas já se sabe que nisto há sempre uma grande dose de lotaria.

WRF 06z-03z (run das 00z)
Precipitação horária








AROME 06z- 03z(run 00z)
Precipitação 3 horas


----------



## cardu (6 Abr 2015 às 13:51)

boas tardes, não consigo aceder as imagens de radar do site IPMA
Vocês conseguem aceder?


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2015 às 13:53)

cardu disse:


> boas tardes, não consigo aceder as imagens de radar do site IPMA
> Vocês conseguem aceder?



tambem não, usa este atalho http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/index.jsp#


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Abr 2015 às 15:10)

Estas previsões de instabilidade aqui para o Norte tem sido fiasco após fiasco... Já não acredito nestas previsões a mais de 24 h


----------



## james (6 Abr 2015 às 15:46)

Dou -OTE="Meteofan, post: 482606, member: 4776"]Estas previsões de instabilidade aqui para o Norte tem sido fiasco após fiasco... Já não acredito nestas previsões a mais de 24 h[/QUOTE]



Dou -te toda a razão , aqui no Norte tem sido sempre a adiar , a tirar precipitação a curtíssimo prazo , os modelos tem andado um desastre e já não e de agora .

Parece que estamos no verão com este calor dia e noite , não me lembro de suar tanto em abril .

Onde e que isto vai parar ?


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Abr 2015 às 16:00)

Sim sempre a adiar, já nem me lembro quando foi o ultimo dia de chuva digno desse nome por aqui...
Entretanto e segundo os modelos talvez quarta\quinta chova qualquer coisa...


----------



## Snifa (6 Abr 2015 às 16:08)

De momento a sinóptica não é tão favorável aqui ao Norte, a cut off está bastante afastada para SW, não quer com isto dizer que não ocorra instabilidade com toda a "lotaria" que normalmente lhe está associada.

Repare-se que mesmo o Algarve não tem ( para já) registado trovoadas significativas.

O IPMA prevê alguns aguaceiros para o Norte no decurso destes dias e para 4ª feira parece-me ser,  de momento, o  melhor dia nas previsões:

Previsão para 4ª feira, 8.abril.2015

Céu muito nublado.
*Aguaceiros nas regiões Centro e Sul, onde serão por vezes fortes de
granizo e acompanhados de trovoada, estendendo-se à região Norte a
partir da tarde.*
Vento moderado (15 a 25 km/h) predominando de sueste, soprando
moderado a forte (25 a 45 km/h), com rajadas até 65 km/h, no Algarve
e nas terras altas das regiões Centro e Sul.
Descida da temperatura máxima.

_Atualizado a 6 de abril de 2015 às 11:39 UTC_

E mesmo para 5ª feira não está mal, pois apesar de ocorrerem em especial no Centro/Sul não quer dizer que encontrando condições favoráveis não se desenvolvam também aqui mais a Norte.

No meio desta " lotaria" é esperar para ver.


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 18:03)

O Atlântico suaviza as anomalias. A anomalia negativa que esteve presente na costa oeste da península esbateu-se consideravelmente; a costa sul ganhou uma pequena anomalia positiva.
Isto são bons sinais para a instabilidade.





na semana anterior:





Para os Açores a mudança ainda não parece ter-se iniciado.


----------



## Orion (6 Abr 2015 às 18:21)

StormRic disse:


> O Atlântico suaviza as anomalias. A anomalia negativa que esteve presente na costa oeste da península esbateu-se consideravelmente; a costa sul ganhou uma pequena anomalia positiva.
> Isto são bons sinais para a instabilidade.



Hehe. Esse seria um bom mapa para o Verão. Poucos furacões vindos de África. Caminho aberto para uma TT/furacão vir do golfo do méxico diretamente para os Açores.

Até pode vir mais uma Érika (1997)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1997_Atlantic_hurricane_season


----------



## stormy (6 Abr 2015 às 18:34)

Boas...

Para amanhã são esperados alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas, sendo que algumas células poderão tornar-se severas em especial em partes do litoral centro e sudoeste.

*Analise/Discussão*

A cut-off mantem-se bem a SW de Sagres, e assoicada a esta uma short wave deverá afectar em especial o centro e sul durante o meio da tarde.
Acompanhando a short-wave, espera-se um arrefecimento brusco de até 2-3ºC aos 500hpa, ( T500 até -20ºC), e uma intesificação do fluxo de sul nos niveis medios e altos.

Á superficie uma massa de ar seco deverá avençar desde Espanha, criando uma dry line que se colocará entre o Minho e o interior Alentejano.
Para oeste da dry line haverá algum retorno de humidade durante a tarde, quer por evapotranspiração quer  por acção do low level jet que entra de sueste desde Gibraltar..na região norte, onde o LLJ não é expressivo,brisas de oeste ou sudoeste deverão igualmente transportar alguma humidade para terra durante a tarde.

Nestas condições, SBCAPE até  500-1000J/Kg deverá acumular-se após o pico do aquecimento diurno,  em especial numa faixa entre o interior de Beja e o Distrito de Lisboa, onde há um maximo de convergencia de humidade no final do LLJ.

A chegada da short wave deverá gradualmente proporcional uma melhoria do suporte dinamico, com o establecimento de um campo de divergencia em altura e uma intensificação do shear  ( 0-6km shear até 10-15m/s com caracter rotacional).

Neste contexto algumas células deverão surgir, organizando-se em cluster ou segmentos lineares, com capacidade de produzir granizo, precipitação pontualmente excessiva e rajadas.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (6 Abr 2015 às 18:56)

cardu disse:


> boas tardes, não consigo aceder as imagens de radar do site IPMA
> Vocês conseguem aceder?


Com o Internet explorer consigo com o chorme não


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Abr 2015 às 20:35)

StormRic disse:


> O Atlântico suaviza as anomalias. A anomalia negativa que esteve presente na costa oeste da península esbateu-se consideravelmente; a costa sul ganhou uma pequena anomalia positiva.
> Isto são bons sinais para a instabilidade.
> 
> 
> ...



Se aquela anomalia positiva continuar isolada nos Açores pode resultar no que? 
A anomalia negativa em Portugal tem sido uma mais valia para a costa, depois das tempestades do Inverno de 2014 terem praticamente devastado toda a costa oeste e no Verão viu-se perfeitamente isso nas praias, acho que esta acalmia foi boa para uma recuperação, mesmo sendo mínima.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Abr 2015 às 20:36)

Cheguei à conclusão que já nem percebo Abril, olho para os modelos do GFS e não se percebe nada, tudo uma confusão, depressões do lado e para outro, anticiclone a brincar também... A única coisa que posso prever é que vai haver bastante instabilidade


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 20:44)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Se aquela anomalia positiva continuar isolada nos Açores pode resultar no que?
> A anomalia negativa em Portugal tem sido uma mais valia para a costa, depois das tempestades do Inverno de 2014 terem praticamente devastado toda a costa oeste e no Verão viu-se perfeitamente isso nas praias, acho que esta acalmia foi boa para uma recuperação, mesmo sendo mínima.



O problema é que a anomalia não está nos Açores mas a sudoeste, o que faz o anticiclone descair para Leste/nordeste, como se tem observado desde há quatro meses; a seca lá prolongar-se-á, na minha opinião, se se mantiver este padrão. 
A acalmia associada a nortada poderá realmente ter trazido muita areia de volta, ainda não verifiquei isso nas praias de Sintra que me servem de referência, mas já se nota em Carcavelos por exemplo.


----------



## james (6 Abr 2015 às 21:48)

O " ECM " volta a dar uma " machadada " na possibilidade de alguma chuva de jeito nos próximos 10 dias no Norte e as temperaturas , salvo um ou outro intervalo,  andar ao bem altas .

Apesar de ver muita gente a achar normalissimo , eu não estou a achar normal termos o verão em abril . E que o tempo vai passando e não tarda vem o verão a serio e de certeza não e ai que vai chover a potes .

Não tarda entramos oficialmente em seca no Norte .


----------



## Vince (6 Abr 2015 às 22:58)

Não é normal, é anormal, mas quem conhece o nosso clima como tu deves conhecer sabe que volta e meia acontece ciclicamente.
Já não me recordo bem, mas acho que foi em 2011 ou 2012 que aconteceu o mesmo, houve um ano em que foi quase "Verão" de Abril até Outubro. Um desses anos houve mesmo seca a noroeste, o Gerês estava irreconhecível, ribeiras todas secas, vegetação com visível stress hídrico.  Os últimos Invernos foram generosos, seria surpreendente não acabar por acontecer isto, fosse agora, ou mais tarde.

Percebo a frustração de ver gente todos os dias a achar normal ir para as praias em Abril e a chatear-se com a chuva de trovoadas nesta altura. Mas isso é para ignorar, sempre foi assim.

De qualquer forma nada está perdido, também houve anos em que nesta altura estava seco e quente, e depois até veio mesmo muita chuva "chata" para a malta das praias e esplanadas, por vezes até bastante "frio", relativo.


----------



## boneli (7 Abr 2015 às 00:16)

james disse:


> O " ECM " volta a dar uma " machadada " na possibilidade de alguma chuva de jeito nos próximos 10 dias no Norte e as temperaturas , salvo um ou outro intervalo,  andar ao bem altas .
> 
> Apesar de ver muita gente a achar normalissimo , eu não estou a achar normal termos o verão em abril . E que o tempo vai passando e não tarda vem o verão a serio e de *certeza* não e ai que vai chover a potes .
> 
> Não tarda entramos oficialmente em seca no Norte .



Fazer um cenário tão negro, sem um fundamento lógico ainda por cima com certezas que vai ser assim, não leves a mal mas se calhar não é a melhor abordagem.

Se  reparares os modelos estão uma incógnita completa. Um tira e põem constante o que torna uma análise de meia dúzia de dias difícil quanto mais para o Verão.

Não tenho tempo para andar a procurar anos em que tivemos Abril com temperaturas assim....Abril, Março e até Fevereiro com temperaturas aqui para o Norte acima dos 20/25º durante vários dias, já aconteceu diversas vezes.

Abraço


----------



## james (7 Abr 2015 às 00:28)

Boneli , 

Eu não quero ser profeta da desgraça , eu fundamento - me no facto de , alem de termos tido um inverno abaixo da media na precipitação , marco praticamente não choveu , abril esta a ter um constante adiamento da precipitação e a previsão mensal do IPMA indicia um mês pouco  chuvoso . Estamos a falar de 2 dos meses mais chuvosos do ano , resta - nos maio .  Se não for chuvoso , penso que já não e recuperável e caminharemos para uma situação de mais de meio ano com precipitação abaixo da media ( não acredito que recupere no verão ) .

Certo ou errado , e nisto que eu sustento o que disse anteriormente .

Também sei que ciclicamente ocorrem estas situações , nunca disse o contrario .


----------



## Norther (7 Abr 2015 às 00:32)

Deus te ouça Vince eheheh, mas é verdade, é o nosso clima, e de vez em quando o GFS la manda uma destas, embora não seja de confiar mas já viram se isto acontece! :-) depois dizem que o clima anda doido :-)







mas vamos vendo esta semana, promete ser de aguaceiros e trovoadas com descida das temperaturas embora por  aqui pouco tem chovido


----------



## irpsit (7 Abr 2015 às 01:16)

O vince disse tudo. Um Março e Abril secos e quentes não são a norma, mas ocorrem ciclicamente a cada meia dúzia de anos. Pelo menos eu lembro-me de anos assim.

E os modelos, apesar de incertos, provêm até uma segunda quinzena potencialmente chuvosa, quando o anticiclone se mover para nordeste, algo que pode, claro, ocorrer.

Eu não me preocupo muito, o ano de 2015 vai ser claramente um ano potencialmente seco, mas caramba o clima Mediterrâneo é isso mesmo: secas periódicas.  Já nos devíamos ter habituados a isso.E com as mudanças climáticas previstas, as próximas décadas trarão mais deste tipo de secas fora de "época". Há que contarmos mais com isso.

Ao mesmo tempo, vivemos junto ao Atlântico. E logo os caprichos e a variabilidade do clima ensina que de volta e meia, temos comboios de depressões durante semanas - chuva sem parar - algo que pode ocorrer desde o inverno até Junho. Basta o AA se mover.


----------



## Fernando Costa (7 Abr 2015 às 11:16)

Calma minha gente. É verdade, que estamos perante um ano potencialmente seco. Mas isto é mesmo assim. É o nosso clima e toda a sua variabilidade inter-anual e intra-anual. Mas nada está perdido e tenho alguma esperança na segunda metade da primavera, que espero que possa ser mais fresca e mais chuvosa (fim de Abril e Maio). Ainda pode chover em Maio. As famosas cut-offs com bastante frio em altitude podem aparecer. E para isso não é preciso muito, basta que o anticiclone altere a sua posição de maneira que permita a aproximação ao continente de uma ou outra depressão.


----------



## 1337 (7 Abr 2015 às 11:26)

james disse:


> O " ECM " volta a dar uma " machadada " na possibilidade de alguma chuva de jeito nos próximos 10 dias no Norte e as temperaturas , salvo um ou outro intervalo,  andar ao bem altas .
> 
> Apesar de ver muita gente a achar normalissimo , eu não estou a achar normal termos o verão em abril . E que o tempo vai passando e não tarda vem o verão a serio e de certeza não e ai que vai chover a potes .
> 
> Não tarda entramos oficialmente em seca no Norte .


Não percebo, eu vejo boas possibilidades para quinta feira de apanharmos alguma coisa, e até nem descarto quarta feira, mas se calhar sou eu que vejo mal..


----------



## james (7 Abr 2015 às 11:34)

[QUOTtambém l7, post: 482930, member: 3025"]Não percebo, eu vejo boas possibilidades para quinta feira de apanharmos alguma coisa, e até nem descarto quarta feira, mas se calhar sou eu que vejo mal..[/QUOTE]



Deve ser mesmo esse o problema . . .

Eu disse que não acredito que chova alguma coisa de jeito , não disse que não ia chover nada de nada .


----------



## 1337 (7 Abr 2015 às 11:37)

Para completar o que digo, previsão da Meteogalicia para Quinta Feira:

Nesta xornada Galicia continuará baixo os efectos dunha zona de aire frío nas capas medias e altas da atmosfera que volverá a deixar unha atmosfera moi inestable. Os ceos estarán en xeral anubrados e con chuvias, illadas e febles no sur durante a mañá, pero máis xeneralizadas e de intensidade ocasionalmente forte, acompañadas de aparato eléctrico, pola tarde.


----------



## stormy (7 Abr 2015 às 11:47)

Boas..

Para amanhã teremos um dia que poderá ser particularmente activo no Algarve, onde coloco um nível laranja em especial por rajadas, precipitação excessiva e em menor grau tornados e granizo.

*Analise/Discussão*

O núcleo da cut-off finalmente começa a deslocar-se para NE, colocando-se a oeste do Algarve durante a tarde/noite de amanhã.
Ar frio até aos -22ºC aos 500hpa deverá afectar grande parte do sul do território, e um forte jet de níveis altos vai-se instalar entre a cut off e uma dorsal no sueste de Espanha...forçamento dinâmico abundante associado a vários núcleos de vorticidade transitórios ao longo do jet deverão criar um ambiente favorável á ocorrência de movimentos verticais profundos.

Á superfície uma massa de ar seco progride desde Espanha e torna-se estacionária durante a madrugada , revertendo o rumo para norte durante o dia.
Na fronteira do ar seco, uma frente quente pronunciada estará estacionada no Algarve durante grande parte do dia, movendo-se para norte durante o meio da tarde e a noite.
Ao longo da frente, um forte low/mid level jet, com até 50-90km.h nos primeiros 1000m, deverá transportar uma massa de ar humida vinda do Mediterrâneo/Golfo.Cadiz com pontos de orvalho á superfície entre 12 e 15ºC, o arrefecimento nos níveis médios e altos deverá em conjunto com este ar húmido á sfc gerar valores de SBCAPE até 600-1200J/Kg.

Os perfis termodinamicos favoraveis, com LI700 até -2ºC e gradientes de 7-7.5ºC/km entre os 800 e os 600hpa deverão garantir a libertação da energia retida á superficie, com varios nucleos convectivos a surgir em especial junto da frente quente e posteriormente em linhas de convergência que entrarão desde sul e sueste.

A sobreposição entre o LLJ de sueste e o jet de níveis altos deverá criar shear até 20-25m/s aos 0-6km com perto de 50-60kts de DLS, este shear terá um forte carácter rotacional, com valores de srh3km até 150-250m2/s2, criando um ambiente propicio á organização de segmentos em arco ( bow echoes), LEWP e supercélulas.

*As células que surgirem, nomeadamente aquelas que interajam melhor com a região frontal quente, deverão assim tornar-se severas com capacidade de gerar rajadas severas, precipitação excessiva e não se pode excluir um tornado ou um episodio pontual de granizo severo.*

Durante o meio da tarde e noite, a actividade deverá avançar para norte até ao Alentejo, onde se esperam condições termodinamicas algo menos favoraveis..no entanto as células continuarão activas e potencialmente severas.


----------



## Névoa (7 Abr 2015 às 15:27)

Vince disse:


> Não é normal, é anormal, mas quem conhece o nosso clima como tu deves conhecer sabe que volta e meia acontece ciclicamente.
> Já não me recordo bem, mas acho que foi em 2011 ou 2012 que aconteceu o mesmo, houve um ano em que foi quase "Verão" de Abril até Outubro. Um desses anos houve mesmo seca a noroeste, o Gerês estava irreconhecível, ribeiras todas secas, vegetação com visível stress hídrico.  Os últimos Invernos foram generosos, seria surpreendente não acabar por acontecer isto, fosse agora, ou mais tarde.
> 
> Percebo a frustração de ver gente todos os dias a achar normal ir para as praias em Abril e a chatear-se com a chuva de trovoadas nesta altura. Mas isso é para ignorar, sempre foi assim.
> ...



Acho que foi em 2011, ano de primavera e outono quentes mas de verão relativamente ameno. Em 2012 fez bastante calor logo no início de Março, situação que se estendeu exactamente até a Páscoa, quando começou a chuva. O verão de 2012 teve alguns dias quentes, por falar nisso, e o outono foi frio. Já agora, a primavera de 2014 também foi quente, mas depois daquele inverno ninguém reparou muito nisso.


Pouco usual para o Norte é que a chuva, e mesmo as temperaturas mais amenas, estejam mais concentradas no Centro e Sul, situação que perdura desde aquela vaga de calor de Outubro passado. Quer me parecer que desde então o Norte tem estado, de forma geral, mais quente que o Centro e o Sul do país.


----------



## stormy (8 Abr 2015 às 16:27)

*Boas..

Para amanhã espera-se um novo dia com actividade pontualmente forte/severa em especial no interior sul*

*Analise/Discussão*

Em altura o núcleo da cut-off retira-se para norte, e uma massa de ar mais quente em altura entra pelo sul.
Entre as duas, uma forte circulação zonal de níveis médios e altos estabelece-se, com uma short wave transitória a avançar de SW para NE  sobre o centro/sul.

Á superfície uma área de baixa pressão alongada está presente a oeste/SW de Lisboa, com um eixo de advecção de humidade a entrar desde o Golfo de Cadiz/Mediterrâneo até ao interior Alentejano, com fluxo de S/SE nos níveis baixos.

Durante a manhã alguma convecção deverá já estar em acção em especial junto á short wave, sendo esta actividade de base elevada e não severa.
Para a tarde, a nebulosidade deverá não ser muito impeditiva, e o fortalecimento do fluxo em altura confere alguma confiança em que haverá pelo menos algumas boas abertas, pelo que se espera aquecimento diurno razoável com temperaturas previstas até 22ºC e pontos de orvalho entre 13 e 15ºC.

Nestas condições, SBCAPE até 500-1000J/Kg deverá desenvolver-se....a convergência em torno ao eixo de humidade/ frente de brisa deverá em conjunto com o suporte dinâmico associado á short wave, garantir iniciação convectiva durante a tarde.

As células que surgirem beneficiarão ainda de shear até 15-20m/s aos 6km e DLS até 40kts, com carácter rotacional, pelo que há condições para a organização de sistemas multicelulares/ clusters e segmentos em arco...uma supercélula não é de excluir.
*
As células terão assim capacidade para produzir precipitação excessiva, granizo e rajadas pontualmente severas.
Há no entanto algumas duvidas relativas ao posicionamento da região de melhor sobreposição entre o CAPE/convergência á sfc/shear assim como também existem algumas duvidas quanto ao estabelecimento ou não de um low level jet mais robusto...dado isto está para já excluído um nível laranja.*

No resto do território a convecção será em principio de carácter pulsante, num ambiente de fraco shear por baixo do cold core em altura..apesar de haver condições pontuais para a ocorrência de granizo, um nivel amarelo não será introduzido porque a maioria da actividade será desorganizada e as condições termodinâmicas não favorecem a ocorrência de granizo a uma escala suficiente para garantir um nível de risco efectivo.


----------



## ACalado (8 Abr 2015 às 16:32)

Agradecer ao IPMA mais por esta inovação e que inovação esta  Parabéns
https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2015 às 19:09)

ACalado disse:


> Agradecer ao IPMA mais por esta inovação e que inovação esta  Parabéns
> https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp



 eu não consigo ver, fica em branco.


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2015 às 19:14)

Run das 12h do GFS a falhar a previsão de precipitação desta tarde na região de Lisboa/Setúbal. Segundo estas cartas, nada teria sido acumulado entre as 13h e as 19h:










Já há estações com mais de 10 mm nestas 6 horas; valores entre 3 e 12 mm em todas as estações da península de Setúbal. Estranho os modelos nem a 3h de distância conseguirem modelar, defeito nos dados de entrada provavelmente.

Nem vale a pena construirmos expectativas para amanhã e depois, baseadas no GFS.


----------



## Snifa (8 Abr 2015 às 19:14)

StormRic disse:


> eu não consigo ver, fica em branco.



O link é este: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2015 às 19:16)

o gfs anda a falhar um bocado nestes ultimos 2 dias principalmente, eu espero que se enganei de novo para amanhã para Lisboa que não mete nada de especial, só mais para o interior


----------



## aqpcb (8 Abr 2015 às 19:20)

Penso que logo a noite a zona da Grande Lisboa vai ter uma boa rega com alguma musica


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2015 às 19:21)

Snifa disse:


> O link é este: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp



 agora sim, obrigado! Realmente fabuloso poder ver-se a evolução de forma tão pormenorizada e quase em tempo real! 
Nem olhei para o novo link que aparece na página do radar


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Abr 2015 às 19:46)

StormRic disse:


> agora sim, obrigado! Realmente fabuloso poder ver-se a evolução de forma tão pormenorizada e quase em tempo real!
> Nem olhei para o novo link que aparece na página do radar


Sem dúvida muito bom para localizar! Há muito tempo que prometiam um botão de zoom! ALELUIA


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Abr 2015 às 19:48)

aqpcb disse:


> Penso que logo a noite a zona da Grande Lisboa vai ter uma boa rega com alguma musica


Não sei, no radar vê-se uma célula a sul a deslocar-se com movimento para norte/noroeste, por isso pode atingir Lisboa ou passar de raspão


----------



## Reportorio (9 Abr 2015 às 00:07)

Esperamos cá por ela


----------



## stormy (9 Abr 2015 às 12:23)

*Boas..

Para amanhã espera-se alguma actividade pontualmente forte/severa em especial no sul e sudeste.

Analise/Discussão*

Em altura uma nova e vigorosa short wave avança de NW, e interage com uma bolsa de vorticidade a sudoeste de Sagres, capturando-a, e eventualmente originando uma cut-off no Golfo de Cadiz.
No sector leste da perturbação, um forte fluxo acima dos 600hpa e vários campos de forçamento dinâmico afectam em especial o sul do território, e dá-se um gradual arrefecimento da media e alta troposfera.

Á superfície, na retaguarda da perturbação, a subsidência causa um aumento da pressão a NW, estimulando a entrada de uma frente de brisa pelo litoral norte-centro até ao interior norte-centro e partes do sudoeste, enquanto que no interior sul e G.Cadiz uma área difusa de baixa pressão se forma em resposta á perturbação em altura.
Ar relativamente humido e quente deverá estagnar na região sul, onde o fluxo estará fraco de componente sul, rodando a componente N/NE, com um eixo de maior energia a centrar-se entre o Algarve/G.Cadiz e o interior Alentejano...ao longo deste eixo, aquecimento diurno, e posteriormente o regime de advecção fria em altura, deverão gerar até 500/1000J/Kg de SBCAPE que se vão misturar até aos 850hpa, traduzindo-se em MUCAPE nocturno até uns 500J/kg.

Shear moderado a forte ( 15-25m/s aos 6km e até 60kts de DLS), com carácter unidireccional, deverá sobrepor-se ao CAPE/MUCAPE, gerando condições favoráveis á génese de células com ciclos de vida longo..no entanto o shear nos níveis baixos é fraco pelo que não se espera organização das estruturas nos níveis baixos, traduzindo-se em risco muito reduzido de tornados ou rajadas.
Os perfis termodinâmicos nos níveis médios ( TT/LI/theta-e) também não são favoráveis á ocorrência de downburts ou granizo excessivamente grande.
*
São assim esperados alguns clusters/multicells que deverão forma-se na frente de brisa/eixo de humidade, movendo-se para NE-E, com risco essencialmente focado na ocorrência de precipitação excessiva e algum granizo pequeno.

Durante a noite, continuará a haver energia disponivel quer na forma de MUCAPE em terra quer na forma de SBCAPE sobre o litoral Algarvio,pelo que se espera que a actividade se mantenha, com risco de precip/granizo intensos...a gradual diminuição do shear com a aproximação do cold core em altura deverá fazer com que as células percam organização e se aglomerem num cluster durante a madrugada/manhã de Sábado.*


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Abr 2015 às 21:13)

A depressão da próxima quarta está a ficar interessante


----------



## Savn (9 Abr 2015 às 21:34)

É bom que se mantenha.. porque até agora tem sido uma seca por aqui. O que choveu molhou cerca de 6/7 centimetros de solo. Bons €€ que tenho debaixo do chão à meses.. e pouco pinga. Isto não está a ficar famoso..


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Abr 2015 às 22:10)

Futurologia #medo


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Abr 2015 às 12:25)

Começaram os cortes para a semana, parece-me que vai ser mais um fiasco. No entanto parece haver tendencia para os proximos tempos serem frescos e mais humidos, veremos.


----------



## MSantos (10 Abr 2015 às 12:26)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Futurologia #medo



Na minha opinião acho que nem vale a pena estar a postar saídas a 384h, a probabilidade de isto acontecer é muitíssimo baixa, mais vale ser postado no tópico das saídas de sonho.


----------



## Fernando Costa (10 Abr 2015 às 12:48)

Tenho esperança no Maio, que pelo menos traga alguma chuva. Só peço que seja um mês normal...


----------



## Snifa (10 Abr 2015 às 13:07)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Tenho esperança no *Maio, que pelo menos traga alguma chuva*. Só peço que seja um mês normal...



Eu tenho esperança no Abril que nem a meio do mês chegou, penso que ainda é um pouco cedo para lhe fazer já o "funeral meteorológico"  , eventualmente até poderá ser seco ou abaixo da média em algumas regiões, mas ainda falta bastante para o fim do mês para se estar já a falar nas hipotéticas chuvas de Maio, quase que descartando ou desvalorizando o que ainda poderá chover em Abril...é esperar para ver, no fim  aí sim faz-se um balanço do mês.


----------



## rozzo (10 Abr 2015 às 13:47)

_Ensemble_ da precipitação para Lisboa:







Se já isto de olhar para um _ensemble_ é pura "futurologia", quanto mais palpites para um mês. Não é muito sério...
E porque esse tipo de argumentação é mais adequada para o tópico do Seguimento Livre, voltemos não aos palpites pessoais, mas sim a dados de modelos, já por si bem falíveis...

De qualquer forma, a tendência no futuro próximo é não haver grande (ou nenhuma) actividade frontal, a que dá precipitação mais generosa, em especial no Norte nesta época. Pelo contrário, o padrão mantém-se bastante propício à continuação de ocorrência de _cut-off_'s nas nossas imediações, portanto com perspectivas de alguns períodos instáveis, como o actual, que já sabemos, pode ser generoso apenas localmente... Aliás, o _ensemble_ assim o mostra, pois a média vai tendo sempre alguma precipitação, resultante do conjunto de membros sem precipitação e de outros com valores moderados.

Também as cartas dos principais modelos continuam a mostrar a tendência deste padrão:


----------



## Zapiao (10 Abr 2015 às 15:06)

Alguém viu por onde anda a depressão de 4 feira?


----------



## stormy (10 Abr 2015 às 16:16)

*Boas..

Para amanhã poderá ocorrer alguma actividade pontualmente forte/severa na região Sul.

Analise/Discussão*

Uma cut-off com ar frio até -22ºC aos 500hpa deverá estacionar sobre o vale do Guadalquivir, com um lobo de vorticidade a orbitar a faixa leste da circulação junto do vale do Guadiana.
A leste do eixo de vorticidade, um fort mid/upper jet deverá estar presente sobre o sul de PT continental com fluxo aos 300hpa superior a 100km.h do quadrante N/NE.
Espera-se alguma subsidência dinâmica devido á convergência em altura que entrará de oeste a partir da tarde.

Nos níveis médios e baixos, ar quente de retorno deverá vir do sudoeste de Espanha, e num contexto de céu com pouca nebulosidade e subsidência, este ar deverá ser fortemente aquecido durante a tarde, originando valores de SBCAPE até 600-1200J/Kg.

Durante a tarde, forte convergência está prevista ao longo da brisa de NW no litoral sudoeste, e da brisa de S no Algarve...esta convergência em conjunto com o SBCAPE moderado e CIN fraco deverá ser suficiente para gerar algumas células, ou uma linha de training entre o Alentejo e o Algarve.

As células que conseguirem updrafts mais profundos deverão beneficiar de speed shear moderado com 15-25m/s aos 6km e DLS até 40-50kts...junto das frentes de brisa haverá shear rotacional e horizontal suficiente para que surjam estruturas supercelulares, no entanto, na sua maioria a convecção deverá organizar-se em segmentos lineares ou clusters multicelulares dado o fraco fluxo nos níveis abaixo dos 600hpa.

*Os perfis termodinâmicos são favoráveis á ocorrência de algum granizo, precipitação excessiva e eventualmente algumas rajadas marginalmente severas, por este motivo coloco um nível amarelo.
Há hipóteses de que surja actividade mais concentrada junto á frente de brisa e a uma área de convergência mais activa próxima da serra Algarvia, no entanto os modelos dão pouco feedback e a confiança num nível laranja é para já limitada..*


----------



## Vince (11 Abr 2015 às 10:00)

Olhando para vários modelos (wrf,gfs,aladin.arome,ecmwf,hirlam) hoje no continente a haver qualquer coisa será só no extremo sudeste do país, e parece pouco significativo. Aquele eixo habitual no sudoeste de Espanha é que as deve ter mais interessantes.








No Domingo e 2ªfeira à tarde pode haver alguma trovoada fraca pontual no interior norte.


Nos Açores passa hoje uma frente, no tópico das Ilhas acompanham melhor a situação:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-acores-e-madeira-abril-2015.8202/page-7#post-483823








Entretanto nestes próximos dias isola-se mais uma cut-off a sudoeste e a partir de terça/quarta repete-se o cenário dos últimos dias.
Estava com esperança que não mergulhasse tanto para sul a ver se o norte desta vez tem mais sorte, mas não parece.

Ensemble do GFS:


----------



## Agreste (11 Abr 2015 às 10:30)

A depressão de quarta tem um nucleo mais frio que a anterior... mas não encontrará pela frente o calor acumulado desta. 

É provisório mas parece que um grupo importante de trovoadas subirá pelo guadiana acima.


----------



## stormy (13 Abr 2015 às 11:26)

*Boas..

Para amanhã e madrugada de 4a espera-se um novo evento convectivo que poderá ser significativo em especial em partes do litoral centro e sudoeste, convém no entanto referir que a previsão tem uma margem de erro superior ao normal devido ao posicionamento tangencial dos elementos sinópticos.

Analise/Discussão*

Em altura uma forte perturbação move-se rapidamente para nordeste e torna-se semi estacionária junto ao litoral SW, um maximo de vorticidade avança para norte durante a tarde, seguindo-se outro durante a noite, forçamento dinâmico abundante assim como um arrefecimento significativo dos niveis médios e altos é esperado.

Nos níveis médios, uma espessa capping layer saariana deverá estar presente até ao inicio/meio da tarde, impedindo a convecção e também a génese de uma camada nebulosa demasiado espessa, pelo que se espera um forte aquecimento diurno e evapotranspiração....as observações de superficie de hoje ás 10z e as sondagens das 00z revelam já uma forte capping a avançar desde sueste, com estabilização dos níveis baixos, e uma acumulação significativa de humidade á sfc ( Dew até 10ºC acima do modelado).

Amanhã espera-se que este cenário se repita durante a manhã, proporcionando uma acumulação de energia á superficie, que se manifestará sob a forma de SBCAPE até 1000-2000J/Kg á medida que a perturbação se aproxima e o arrefecimento em altura se produz.


Para o meio/fim da tarde o forçamento dinâmico deverá rapidamente erodir a capping layer do litoral para o interior, com CIN a anular-se em especial no Ribatejo, establecendo-se condições para convecção de base á superficie.

O fluxo moderado (Low Level Jet) de sueste deverá manter uma advecção de ar quente e húmido que se concentrará junto ao litoral centro e sudoeste, onde se vai gerar uma baixa de mesoescala, a convergencia junto á baixa será depois incrementada com a entrarada uma frente de brisa de SW.

Em altura, um forte jet deverá aproxima-se de sul, com até 100km.h aos 300hpa...nestas condições, DLS ( 1-8km shear) até 40kts com 25m/s de 0-6km shear, com caracter rotacional, deverá afectar grande parte dos 2/3 sul do território.
A storm motion de componente sul deverá acentuar a rotação nos níveis baixos, já que o ângulo de ataque do updraft será superior a 45º

*Estão assim previstas condições que favorecem a génese de supercelulas, com risco de granizo severo ou muito severo, rajadas severas, precipitação excessiva e não se pode excluir algum tornado.*

*Durante a noite, parte do ar energético que se formou durante a tarde deverá misturar-se na vertical, o que se traduzirá em valores de MUCAPE de até 500-1000J/Kg, este ar instavel será transportado para norte, alimentando convecção de base alta que continuará a beneficiar de condições dinâmicas favoráveis á sua organização..continuando assim a haver algum risco de granizo/precip/rajadas entre o litoral centro e o extremo noroeste.
*
Apesar da inconsistência em alguns modelos, e do grau de dificuldade da previsão devido á posição limite dos elementos sinópticos, coloco para já um nivel laranja, é no entanto possível que haja um downgrade para amarelo caso continue a haver pouco feedback por parte do GFS/ECMWF e a analise ao dia hoje demonstre uma alteração para pior das condições modeladas.


*




*


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2015 às 11:37)

Invasão importante de poeiras do Sahara hoje, vai durar até 4ªfeira de manhã. Sexta feira voltará às regiões do interior norte e centro mas em menor concentração.









Concentrações superiores a 50 microgramas por metro cúbico.
Mais cartas de previsão em http://forecast.uoa.gr/LINKS/DUST/dust.php?field=zoomdconc&lan=en


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2015 às 13:04)

Anomalia das temperaturas oceânicas superficiais na última semana. Quase normal à volta da península Ibérica mas ainda com resíduo de anomalia negativa na costa oeste.
Atenuação da anomalia positiva a sudoeste dos Açores e lento consolidar de um corredor positivo desde o Golfo do México às Ilhas Britânicas. A forte anomalia positiva que permaneceu vários meses nas costa nordeste americana desaparece rapidamente e parece vir a ser substituída por uma anomalia negativa, extensão da que tem vigorado na zona central do norte do Atlântico. A continuação das alterações com este sentido vai trazer, como já se começou a sentir, uma mudança do padrão para os territórios portugueses, continental e insulares. Esperemos que ainda vá a tempo de atenuar a seca que no fim de Março já era classificada pelo IPMA, para todo o território continental, de fraca a severa, isto é, já não havia região alguma com classificação normal, o outono muito chuvoso já vai distante e incapaz de aguentar quatro meses secos consecutivos que normalmente são os mais chuvosos. Houve nesta primeira metade de Abril notáveis progressos nesta atenuação em algumas regiões do sul, mas um agravamento da seca no norte, especialmente no interior.


----------



## ruka (13 Abr 2015 às 17:28)

Braga , Porto, Aveiro, Vila Real, Viseu e Guarda em aviso amarelo até ás 20h UTC por " Aguaceiros por vezes fortes de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada "

Imagem Radar


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Abr 2015 às 18:31)

Pelo GFS parece que até ao final de Abril é depressão atrás de depressão, nem se vê uma ponto do AA, parece que a anomalia e alteração brusca das temperaturas do mar mudaram tudo. Parece que chuva não vai faltar, depressões quase tudo a vir do quadrante oeste, os Açores não se vão queixar de falta de chuva...


----------



## andremak7 (14 Abr 2015 às 12:20)

Bom dia 

Pelo que vejo na situação do GFS, a probabilidade de trovoada no litoral norte como comentam?
Já espero um dia bom para fotografar


----------



## supercell (14 Abr 2015 às 14:14)

andremak7 disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Pelo que vejo na situação do GFS, a probabilidade de trovoada no litoral norte como comentam?
> Já espero um dia bom para fotografar



É um pouco aleatório, mas penso que para a noite e manhã virá a melhor parte com a entrada de células de sudoeste a começar em Lisboa e progressivamente a caminhar para Norte.


----------



## stormy (14 Abr 2015 às 14:33)

*Boas..

Para amanhã espera-se alguma actividade pontualmente forte/marginalmente severa em partes do litoral e região sul.

Analise/Discussão*

Em altura uma forte cut-off desloca-se para NE e cruza o território durante o dia, em torno desta, uma area de circulação mais intensa nos niveis altos afecta em especial o litoral oeste e o sul durante a tarde.

Á superficie, o fluxo estará do quadrante sul e sueste, com o afastar da cut-off para Espanha, subsidência no quadrante noroeste da circulação deverá criar um gradual aumento da pressão Atmosférica a oeste e noroeste, enviando uma frente de brisa de W/NW.

Durante o dia, o aquecimento diurno, advecção de humidade desde o Golfo de Cadiz e a presença de temperaturas baixas nos niveis medios e altos será suficiente para gerar valores de SBCAPE até 1000-1500J/Kg em alguns locais...praticamente sem capping nenhum, esta acumulação de enrgia será suficiente para que mesmo num ambiente de fraca dinâmica surja convecção pulsante expontanea.

*Para a tarde, a entrada da frente de brisa e a intensificação do fluxo nos niveis médios e altos, deverão promover um ambiente de algum suporte dinamico, quer por convergencia á superficie quer pelo aparecimento de algum shear marginal...nestas condições as células terão capacidade para desfrutar de períodos de maturação mais longos, podendo organizar-se em alguns clusters ou segmentos lineares com capacidade de gerar precipitação pontualmente excessiva e granizo.*


----------



## vitamos (14 Abr 2015 às 14:52)

Portanto hoje que NENHUM modelo previa instabilidade forte "aviso laranja"...

Amanhã que todos os modelos prevêem instabilidade "aviso amarelo"...

Felizmente em Portugal, e apesar de todas as críticas, o IPMA usando as mesmas ferramentas a que todos por aqui temos acesso, vai fazendo as suas previsões de forma acertada.. e por aqui todos os que gostam de colaborar de forma responsável, vão fazendo também o melhor em termos de serviço público, de forma simples...


----------



## trovoadas (14 Abr 2015 às 16:25)

vitamos disse:


> Portanto hoje que NENHUM modelo previa instabilidade forte "aviso laranja"...
> 
> Amanhã que todos os modelos prevêem instabilidade "aviso amarelo"...
> 
> Felizmente em Portugal, e apesar de todas as críticas, o IPMA usando as mesmas ferramentas a que todos por aqui temos acesso, vai fazendo as suas previsões de forma acertada.. e por aqui todos os que gostam de colaborar de forma responsável, vão fazendo também o melhor em termos de serviço público, de forma simples...



Pelos vistos o IPMA também anda no mundo da fantasia... 
"





> Períodos de céu muito nublado, sendo por nuvens altas
> até ao início da manhã.
> *Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros na região Sul a partir do meio
> da manhã, estendendo-se gradualmente às restantes regiões, que
> ...



Não estou de modo algum a criticar o IPMA, apenas a fazer um reparo. Acho que todos nós sabemos da imprevisibilidade destas situações. Ontem havia hipóteses de algo já para esta tarde e hoje em cima do acontecimento "esfumou-se" tudo.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Abr 2015 às 17:18)

Discordo, os modelos para hoje não davam muita instabilidade e a vir não seriam aguaceiros fortes, granizo ou trovoada, é mais um flop do Stormy e do ipma.
Depois querem que as pessoas tomem atenção aos avisos quando falham várias vezes, eu até compreendo que nalgumas situações é difícil prever as condições meteorológicas, agora errar sistematicamente não entendo


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Abr 2015 às 17:32)

que fiasco este aviso amarelo


----------



## vitamos (14 Abr 2015 às 17:34)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> que fiasco este aviso amarelo



Explica-me porque é que uma aviso que começa hoje ás 15h e termina ás 23h59 de amanhã é um fiasco...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Abr 2015 às 17:36)

vitamos disse:


> Explica-me porque é que uma aviso que começa hoje ás 15h e termina ás 23h59 de amanhã é um fiasco...


porque não devia começar hoje ás 15h......


----------



## dahon (14 Abr 2015 às 17:44)

Primeiro, não começou às 15h mas sim as 16h, a hora dos avisos é utc.
Segundo, criticar depois é muito fácil e de pouca utilidade.


----------



## vitamos (14 Abr 2015 às 17:44)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> porque não devia começar hoje ás 15h......



A sério? Então baseado nos modelos deveria começar quando? Às 18h? Ás 21h35m? Às 0h14m de amanhã? À primeira descarga observada?

Então explica lá a partir de que hora específica é que se justifica o aviso...


----------



## Ricardo Martins (14 Abr 2015 às 17:58)

É de lamentar todas estas situações...
Já disse e volto a dizer, estas situações só trazem mau estar para o fórum. Não se esqueçam, neste mesmo momento temos, só e apenas 27 visitantes a consultar este tópico


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Abr 2015 às 17:59)

Sim é verdade o aviso não devia começar ás 15h


----------



## rozzo (14 Abr 2015 às 18:15)

Bom, penso que será altura de parar...

Para rematar, e mudar urgentemente o rumo que isto está a levar:

1) Modelos meteorológicos são irrealistas, têm erros, é assim a sua natureza. Uns são mais imperfeitos que outros, uns são mais regulares nos erros que cometem, etc.. Acho que todos o sabemos. Um bom previsor meteorológico distingue-se por saber compreender que os modelos não são a realidade, mas são sim uma previsão com erro, e saber conhecer os erros repetidos de cada modelo em cada região. Desta forma pode pela sua própria cabeça "corrigi-los", para assim fazer uma boa previsão a partir dos outputs dos mesmos... O mesmo se aplica a previsões humanas (sejam elas baseadas no que for)...

2) Vamos lá de uma vez por todas distinguir as coisas, que esta história das previsões do Stormy e as comparações com o IPMA cansam. IPMA é uma entidade oficial, o Stormy, ou qualquer outro user do fórum não!  Desde que respeite as regras básicas do fórum, cada user pode fazer as previsões que quiser. Se o Stormy se dá ao trabalho de gastar tempo da sua vida a fazer previsões tão elaboradas, isso é com ele. Não sendo oficial, não tem responsabilidades civis, pode dizer o que quiser, como qualquer outro de nós pode. Portanto, pelo outro lado, qualquer um de nós pode tirar as conclusões e interpretações que quiser de uma previsão pessoal, achá-las úteis ou patéticas, e utilizá-las (ou não) como quiser, e isto seja de quem for a previsão.


E que fique por aqui a discussão neste tópico, há o Seguimento Livre, e outros onde se pode continuar. E podem sempre enviar e-mails ao IPMA se estiverem desagradados. Não somos secretários do IPMA para lhes transmitir as queixas (com ou sem fundamento).

Obrigado


----------



## jorge1990 (14 Abr 2015 às 18:22)

Vá la pessoal. Não critiquem, continuem a seguir o tópico de acordo com as regras. Se chove torrencialmente num dado local e não há avisos há criticas, se não chove e há avisos há criticas. A meteorologia tem destas coisas, por vezes surpreende-nos quando menos esperamos, outra vezes não. O que interessa é que acompanhemos as condições meteorológicas com calma e serenidade. .


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Abr 2015 às 18:23)

Vamos lá ter calma afinal de contas o GFS por exemplo ainda mete CAPE e Li jeitosos durante a madrugada em toda a costa portuguesa e que eu saiba o Stormy emitiu os seus avisos até às 6h da manhã. E para além disso se virem o Satélite estão estruturas interessantes a sudoeste de Portugal.

Ainda acontece como no outro dia no Alentejo, que o Stormy tinha previsto trovoadas com inicio à tarde e depois acabou só por ocorrer à noite, mas já estava a ser condenado. Esta perseguição deveria ter um limite, o Stormy é um dos poucos membros que faz previsão acho que sem ele este tópico não era a mesma coisa.


----------



## Snifa (14 Abr 2015 às 18:36)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Vamos lá ter calma afinal de contas o GFS por exemplo ainda mete CAPE e Li jeitosos durante a madrugada em toda a costa portuguesa e que eu saiba o Stormy emitiu os seus avisos até às 6h da manhã. E para além disso se virem o Satélite estão estruturas interessantes a sudoeste de Portugal.
> 
> Ainda acontece como no outro dia no Alentejo, que o Stormy tinha previsto trovoadas com inicio à tarde e depois acabou só por ocorrer à noite, mas já estava a ser condenado. Esta perseguição deveria ter um limite, o Stormy é um dos poucos membros que faz previsão acho que sem ele este tópico não era a mesma coisa.





stormy disse:


> *Estão assim previstas condições que favorecem a génese de supercelulas, com risco de granizo severo ou muito severo, rajadas severas, precipitação excessiva e não se pode excluir algum tornado.*



Não tenho nada contra as previsões do Stormy , muito pelo contrário, apenas acho que devia ter um pouco mais de cuidado com os exageros que comete ( e são esses mesmo exageros que depois levam à critica seja ela fundamentada ou não ) é óbvio que são previsões, não certezas  ( O IPMA farta-se de errar também e eles são profissionais ) mas um pouco mais de contenção nos termos utilizados e as previsões/análises do Stormy ficavam a ganhar na minha opinião.

Não quero com isto dizer que muitas das vezes, e em situações particulares, não haja condições para fenómenos extremos e que devem ser mencionadas nas análises/previsões, agora quando se cai facilmente no exagero começa-se a perder credibilidade, o que é pena.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Abr 2015 às 19:04)

existe muita poeira do deserto do saara, concentrações são grandes, a convecção não se dá muito bem com a poeira, poderá ser disso o problema da convecção hoje.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Abr 2015 às 19:05)

O que eu acho é que as previsões do Stormy quase sempre pecam por excesso, acho que ele deveria ter mais cuidado nas suas previsões, assim como por vezes o ipma exagera.
A previsão dele não é oficial, mas este forúm recebe muitas visitas e as pessoas vêm a previsão dele.
Critico quando acho que o devo fazer, acho que as pessoas devem aceitar as criticas como forma de melhorar.


----------



## aqpcb (14 Abr 2015 às 19:14)

Boa tardes

E desculpem esta mensagem pois esta fora do sitio 

Acho que alguns estão a ser um pouco injusto para o Stormy pois umas vezes acerta e outras não coisa que acho perfeitamente normal, e a meu ver ele tem acertado mais vezes do que errado é certo com alguns entusiasmos a mais, mas quem aqui não queria que isso acontecesse.... e por outro lado quem critica é porque fica um pouco triste com as previsões dele não se concretizarem


----------



## Zapiao (14 Abr 2015 às 19:19)

Prever tornados por dá cá aquela nuvem é exagerado e é por aí que o colega Stormy peca. Mas aceito que faça as previsoes pelo que lê nos modelos e lhe meta uma pitada mais teatral tambem.


----------



## stormy (14 Abr 2015 às 20:24)

Correu muito mal, ontem referi que poderiam haver condicionantes á previsão, o que eu não estava á espera era que os modelos de mesoescala em 24 mudassem tão drasticamente, houve um erro colossal na averiguação da nebulosidade e da temperatura á superficie na região do Vale do Tejo, ontem os modelos colocavam em uníssono 25 a 28ºC de Tmax, com nebulosidade alta não muito significativa...só o GFS colocava mais nebulosidade, no entanto com máximas em torno aos 24-26ºC.

Tambem a advecção de ar saariano foi muito subestimada, basta comparar a sondagem verificada com a sondagem modelada para lisboa ás 12z, na realidade observou-se uma camada de inversão 1000m mais espessa com até +2 a 4ºC aos 750hpa do que o previsto..

No global foi suficiente para destruir qualquer possibilidade da actividade convectiva conseguir aproveitar a energia concentrada nos níveis baixos...coisa que se tivesse acontecido teria dado origem a células muito activas.

Vamos ver se agora de noite acontece alguma coisa...era suposto rebentar uma 2a linha ( depois de supostamente rebentar qqer coisa no vale do Sado-Tejo de tarde) mais para o litoral centro...e está uma celula em Evora...
Pode ser que haja qualquer coisa  entre o Alto Alentejo e o Centro durante as proximas horas..a leste do previsto..

Quanto ao dia de amanhã, haverá actividade garantidamente, mas as condições dinâmicas não são tão favoráveis, por exemplo, o shear e os gradientes termicos verticais serão bastante mais fracos, pelo que as células não terão capacidade de gerar condições especialmente severas.


----------



## Célia Salta (14 Abr 2015 às 20:27)

onde é que vocês vem os mapas do pó do Saará?


----------



## ruka (14 Abr 2015 às 20:32)

celia salta disse:


> onde é que vocês vem os mapas do pó do Saará?



http://forecast.uoa.gr/dustindx.php


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2015 às 20:33)

Peço desculpa pelo Off-topic,  porque é o que isto é!...

Cada vez que se tecem criticas ao stormy, isto mais parece um chat do que outra coisa!
Eu não tenho conhecimentos para fazer previsões,  mas gosto de consultar este tópico para ver as opiniões de quem percebe da coisa.
Se o stormy acerta, é grande!... se se entusiasma demais enchem-se páginas numa discussão que parece não querer acabar!... arghhhhhh... o mesmo quando o ipma erra, embora nesse caso a conversa não se prolongue tanto.

Desculpem o desabafo, mas como alguém disse, o tópico está com poucos visitantes... 
Não me admiro!

Obrigada a todos os que, com o seu saber, contribuem neste tópico!


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Abr 2015 às 21:19)

Acho que o dia de hoje foi uma surpresa para todos e inclusivé o IPMA, temperatura máxima muito abaixo à prevista, precipitação também variou bastante mas com este tipo de depressões é dificil prever exatamente o local da precipitação, e Lisboa ficou mesmo rés vés às linhas de instabilidade. Enfim, acontece. Neste momento a célula do Alentejo parece ir a bombar, e uma nova linha de instabilidade parece chegar vinda de sudoeste direta a Lisboa... 

Para o futuro, a situação das depressões continua, o anticiclone parece que tem medo de Portugal e vamos ter vários núcleos de baixa pressão a atravessar ou circundar Portugal, vindos principalmente de oeste ou este.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Abr 2015 às 22:14)

nem tudo e mau, já se vão formando células, é só acompanhar. entretanto a concentração de poeira vai diminuindo ao longo da madrugada. ~


----------



## stormy (14 Abr 2015 às 22:43)

Bom parece que a 2a parte da previsão, para a noite e madrugada de amanhã, não está a correr assim tão mal, embora as células estejam a surgir a leste daquilo que se antevia pela maioria dos modelos.

A minha ideia inicial seria que teriamos convecção de noite a surgir no litoral centro e depois a avançar para norte, com algumas linhas secundarias mais para o interior, e verifica-se que há uma linha/complexo principal que está a ir de SSE para NNW desde partes do Alentejo até á região centro, algo a leste do que eu estava a ponderar.

A minha insistência no nivel laranja para partes do centro tinha que ver com o facto de que havendo um round durante a tarde ( que não se verificou) e outro á noite, se justificava a premissa de " Fenómenos severos por vezes concentrados", dado que ambos os rounds afectariam a mesma área.

Estes eventos são bastante complexos e fascinantes, e é sempre um risco fazer previsões tão precisas quanto aquelas que eu tento fazer...hoje correu pior, para a próxima corre melhor.


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2015 às 22:43)

Alguém segue isto?

http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=en&page=1


----------



## Nuno_1010 (14 Abr 2015 às 22:46)

stormy disse:


> Bom parece que a 2a parte da previsão, para a noite e madrugada de amanhã, não está a correr assim tão mal, embora as células estejam a surgir a leste daquilo que se antevia pela maioria dos modelos.
> 
> A minha ideia inicial seria que teriamos convecção de noite a surgir no litoral centro e depois a avançar para norte, com algumas linhas secundarias mais para o interior, e verifica-se que há uma linha/complexo principal que está a ir de SSE para NNW desde partes do Alentejo até á região centro, algo a leste do que eu estava a ponderar.
> 
> ...


Parece que vai bater em cheio em Peniche


----------



## JCARL (14 Abr 2015 às 23:23)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> que fiasco este aviso amarelo


... 

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/index.jsp#


----------



## Profetaa (14 Abr 2015 às 23:43)

JCARL disse:


> ...
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/index.jsp#


Fiasco??!!!, por aqui a trovoada canta bem e a chuva vai caindo forte!!!, quem anda nisto há algum tempo, sabe que por vezes é dificil prever onde é mais forte a instabilidade....


----------



## Geiras (14 Abr 2015 às 23:51)

Tendo em conta a previsão do Stormy, tendo em conta o mapa e tendo em conta aquilo que se está a passar neste momento em Coimbra e há pouco em Tomar, creio que há por aqui membros que por vezes deviam estar calados. Se vos faz assim tanta comichão os exageros do Stormy, não tenham em consideração as previsões dele. Simples.


----------



## JCARL (14 Abr 2015 às 23:52)

Amigo Stormy.
Essa coisa de andar a manipular o site do ipma e obrigá-los a porem umas cores amarelas e laranjas no sítio do radar desde as 19:10 (UTC) ....!!!!!! (rs)
é mesmo malandrice.
Cá mim o amigo, está combinado com o ipma e o S.Pedro...
Fora de brincadeiras.
Por aqui pelo menos temos barulho e uns quantos flash(s) vindos de Sul.
Os avisos e os conselhos, são o que são, e amigo é aquele que avisa o amigo.
Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## Vince (15 Abr 2015 às 00:00)

Vá, já chega desta conversa que parece um chat do facebook. 
Já muitos desabafaram, criticaram ou apoiaram, agora se não se importam, discutam mas é previsões para a madrugada e amanhã.


----------



## JCARL (15 Abr 2015 às 00:06)

Vince disse:


> Vá, já chega desta conversa que parece um chat do facebook.
> Já muitos desabafaram, criticaram ou apoiaram, agora se não se importam, discutam mas é previsões para a madrugada e amanhã.


Bem dito.
Uma pergunta: Seriamente.O que nos espera para esta madrugada e para amanhã em termos de tempo?


----------



## stormy (15 Abr 2015 às 00:08)

Epá, não há aqui necessidade de estar a defender ou a criticar...este tópico é de discussão e supostamente deverá haver uma procura por compreender a Meteorologia e as técnicas de previsão, e compreender as falhas e os acertos, as razões para as coisas serem assim e não assado...

Não há aqui nada do ponto de vista pessoal, eu parto do principio que a malta é porreira e claro que não me chateio quando me criticam muito menos quando teem razão...quanto muito tento justificar os erros com o maximo possivel de factos que eu procuro para entender as falhas das previsões....não há aqui necessidade de "apoio moral" até porque nem sequer nos conhecemos...e eu não fico chateado e gosto de aprender e gosto que puxem por mim quando falho.

Nunca nenhuma previsão estará 100% certa...nem sequer os modelos são instrumentos infalíveis..portanto vamos lá discutindo e aprendendo em conjunto sem grandes complexos e histerias


----------



## Zapiao (15 Abr 2015 às 00:19)

Os modelos não previam o show desta noite, o cape era baixíssimo, amanha sim o cape está alto mas será que vão acertar?


----------



## stormy (15 Abr 2015 às 01:27)

Zapiao disse:


> Os modelos não previam o show desta noite, o cape era baixíssimo, amanha sim o cape está alto mas será que vão acertar?




Os modelos não acertam nem erram, os modelos servem de guia, quem acerta ou erra é quem faz as previsões, estuda os vários modelos, pondera e questiona os outputs dados pelos modelos.
Hoje era bastante previsível que viesse a ocorrer convecção nesta segunda vaga nocturna, o modelo não colocava precipitação, mas ao ver os vários modelos e os vários produtos verias que havia instabilidade moderada concentrada numa camada acima da superficie ( MUCAPE), e essa energia que são basicamente os restos do ar quente diurno poderia ser activada assim que se aproximasse a perturbação, varrendo o ar quente e seco em altura e aumentando o forçamento.

A actividade não surgiu mais a sul na area do Vale do Sado-Lisboa porque o ar seco se manteve, e quando foi varrido, já muita da energia tinha sido transportada para nordeste pela frente de brisa de sudoeste e para noroeste pelo low level jet aos 925-950hpa...alguma dessa energia veio depois a alimentar a convecção que surgiu no Alentejo e no centro e também ao largo do litoral centro.

Se o ar seco se tivesse dissipado mais cedo, penso que teríamos tido um evento ainda mais brutal na tua área, porque terias convecção a surgir a sul e sudoeste de ti, a meio da tarde, que depois te viria a afectar, e depois posteriormente terias um novo round mais tarde com a aproximação do próprio núcleo da cut-off ( que é o que está a passar agora)..

Analisar os modelos não é só perceber aquilo que eles tentam descrever acerca das situações, mas também implica um certo conhecimento de eventos analogos anteriores, a partir dos quais pode fazer uma comparação e tentar entender o que se poderá passar.

*Para amanhã* eu acho que vamos ter um dia com bastante actividade, é uma situação mais fácil de ser modelada...mas a actividade não tem tanto potencial como hoje devido ao facto de faltarem alguns ingredientes como o shear, forçamento dinâmico e até do próprio ar seco e quente em altura, que serviu para aprisionar a energia e gerar o CAPE e MUCAPE mais elevados..

Eu fiz a minha analise mais completa há uns posts atrás, se quiseres tens lá a minha opinião mais aprofundada, mas sim...acho que vai ser razoavelmente fixe


----------



## james (15 Abr 2015 às 14:46)

Boa tarde ,

Crendo  nos modelos e na previsão do IPMA , finalmente nos próximos dias poderá  existir uma boa rega no Litoral Norte .

Espero que nao haja nenhum volte - face , pois desilusoes tem havido com fartura .


----------



## rozzo (15 Abr 2015 às 14:53)

Por hoje é aproveitar em boa parte do país as próximas horas com convecção localmente forte, como temos visto em muitos interessantes relatos. Excepção feita basicamente à faixa mais litoral a Sul do Cabo da Roca, onde o interesse tem sido quase nulo.

A entrada de ar marítimo no flanco W da _cut-off_ vai rapidamente "varrer" a instabilidade a partir do fim da tarde de Oeste para Este.









Assim, e ao contrário de ontem, é de esperar muito pouca actividade a partir do entardecer, como mostram os campos do CAPE e da precipitação:


----------



## james (16 Abr 2015 às 12:23)

Bom dia ,

O evento de sábado , em especial no Litoral Norte , começa a ficar interessante . O GFS admite a possibilidade de algumas zonas do Minho caírem 20/30 l/ m2







A menos de 48 horas , penso que já se pode dizer que , pelo menos , vira ai alguma coisa .

De resto , por aqui ja se nota a diferenca , ja se esta sob a influencia de uma corrente de Oeste .

Os modelos , para os proximos tempos comecam a querer fazer jus ao nome de " abril aguas mil " .

Vamos acompanhando . . .


----------



## james (16 Abr 2015 às 13:02)

O " GFS " parece que esta mais generoso em termos de precipitação 
 Do que o " ECMWF" .  Nos últimos tempos , o "GFS " penso que tem estado , em especial no curto prazo , bastante melhor . 

Vamos ver quem leva a melhor . . .


----------



## james (16 Abr 2015 às 17:54)

Ultima saída do " GFS " reforçou a quantidade de precipitação prevista para o evento de amanha/sábado  no Litoral Norte . Em alguns locais já poderá atingir mais de 40 l/ m2  e com um cape interessante .


----------



## Agreste (16 Abr 2015 às 20:16)

coisas do tédio que tivemos no inverno, talvez não fosse esperada esta circulação mais baixa de pequenas perturbações... Vamos ter mais jogo nos próximos dias, na próxima semana aqui mais para o sul. O Europeu empurra a pequena borrasca pra sul.


----------



## stormy (17 Abr 2015 às 01:24)

*Boas..
Para a noite de 6a e parte do dia de Sábado espera-se alguma actividade convectiva que poderá ser pontualmente forte/marginalmente severa em partes da região NW.

Analise/Discussão*

Em altura um vigoroso vórtice de ar frio establece-se a NW do Porto, movendo-se lentamente para leste/sueste e entrando pela Galiza durante o dia de Sábado.
A sul da perturbação forte fluxo troposferico está a ser simulado pelos modelos, com perfis de shear até 20-30m/s aos 6km dada a sobreposição do jet  de NW em altura com uma area de circulação de SW/W á superficie.

Nos niveis baixos uma depressão entra pela Galiza, com uma massa de ar Oceânico a avançar sobre o norte de PT continental, varias linhas de convergência estão presentes com areas onde há melhor disponibilidade de humidade...especialmente ao longo destas áreas, os gradientes térmicos verticais serão acentuados, gerando até uns 400-800J/Kg de SBCAPE, num ambiente livre de CIN e com condições termodinâmicas favoráveis nos níveis médios, que se traduzem em valores de TT index modelados até 55ºC.

Durante o dia de Sábado, alguma actividade deverá evoluir para leste para o interior norte, mas há algumas duvidas quanto á quantidade de humidade que conseguirá ser transportada para a região.

Nestas condições, vários rounds de actividade estão previstos, com as células a evoluir num ambiente favorável á sua organização em segmentos lineares/bow echoes...não se pode excluir que em especial junto á convergência costeira e em áreas de topografia favorável, se criem condições pontualmente favoráveis ao aparecimento de algumas estruturas super celulares.
*Dado o fluxo não muito vigoroso proximo da superficie ( 950-850hpa), há alguas duvidas quanto á possibilidade de rajadas significativas, pelo que os factores de risco mais evidentes estarão ligados á possibilidade de granizo e precipitação excessiva...no entanto não se pode excluir totalmente algum episódio de rajadas marginalmente severas ou mesmo uma tromba de agua.*


----------



## Vince (17 Abr 2015 às 10:24)

Parece que a noite pode ser eléctrica a norte.








> ... Far N-Portugal and far NW Spain ...
> 
> As the upper low approaches from the NW during the evening and overnight hours, thunderstorms gradually spread onshore and affect the highlighted area. The highest coverage will occur along the coasts and offshore due to enhanced convergence and warm SSTs. DLS is weak, but steepening lapse rates could result in a few deeper updrafts with marginal hail. A
> waterspout event or two can't be ruled out as the environmental conditions for this threat improve during the night.
> ...


----------



## rozzo (17 Abr 2015 às 13:14)




----------



## Zapiao (18 Abr 2015 às 00:28)

Porque razao isto acontece? Ja a run das 12h estava uma bosta


----------



## stormy (19 Abr 2015 às 22:12)

*Boas.

Para amanhã são possíveis alguns aguaceiros/trovoada em partes do centro e do norte.

Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura uma nova e intensa cut-off torna-se estacionária a oeste de PT continental, com um conjunto de máximos de vorticidade a orbitarem uma região de fluxo intenso de sul que afecta o território.

Nos níveis médios e baixos uma frente oclusa aproxima-se de oeste, com uma area de advecção de ar humido a entrar pelo território...a frente torna-se estacionária e perde o caracter ocluido para se tornar numa frente fria estacionária nas proximidades do litoral oeste.
No sector quente, a advecção de humidade e calor proceder-se-há, incentivada pelo aquecimento diurno, e a interacção com a perturbação de niveis altos deverá gerar uma area difusa de baixa pressão no interior.

O gradual aquecimento nos niveis baixos vs arrefecimento em altura deverá gerar alguma instabilidade, espera-se que na região NW um dos máximos de vorticidade em altura introduzam uma massa de ar até -20ºC aos 500hpa durante o fim da tarde, em coincidência com o estabelecimento de um low/mid level jet de SSE, que transportará ar razoavelmente energético desde sul..neste contexto o aumento dos gradientes térmicos verticais deverá gerar valores de SB/MUCAPE até 500J/kg, e a convergência junto do jet/orografia  em conjunto com a melhoria das condições em altura deverão gerar alguns focos convectivos.

O shear deverá ser moderado com até 20-25m/s aos 6km, mas há pouco feedback dos modelos em colocar valores de CAPE e gradientes de densidade nos niveis médios suficientemente robustos para gerar convecção com escala suficiente para aproveitar nas melhores condições esse shear.

*Assim sendo, e apesar de não se poder excluir um nucleo pontualmente mais forte, a maior parte da actividade deverá ser fraca.
*


----------



## stormy (20 Abr 2015 às 12:57)

*Boas..

Para 3f/4f há consenso por parte dos vários modelos em colocar um padrão favorável á ocorrência de trovoadas bem organizadas e severas em especial em partes do centro e do norte do território, a confiança na iniciação convectiva é alta e garante um nível de risco moderado em especial por granizo, precipitação excessiva e em menor grau rajadas pontualmente severas

Analise/Discussão*

Em altura uma vigorosa cut-off permanece estacionária a oeste do território, um primeiro impulso/ short wave deverá entrar de sul para norte durante a tarde, seguindo-se uma forte perturbação associada a um poderoso eixo de vorticidade em altura que varrerá o terriório de SW para NE durante a madrugada e manhã de 4f.
Associados a estas duas perturbações, forçamento dinâmico intenso assim como a presença de escoamento até 100km.h aos 300hpa deverão garantir um ambiente favorável á organização de focos convectivos bem estruturados.

Nos niveis médios e baixos, uma frente fria estará estacionada a oeste do litoral oeste durante grande parte do período, no sector quente um low level jet de sueste deverá acentuar a advecção de calor e humidade desde o Med/G.Cadiz, o gradual arrefecimento em altura + aquecimento á sfc deverão gerar valores de SBCAPE até 1000-2000J/kg num ambiente de cap não muito espesso.
Durante o meio da tarde, a brisa marítima de W/SW deverá acentuar a convergência no LLJ, em fase com a 1a perturbação em altura, resultando na evolução de vários focos convectivos entre o Alto Alentejo e a Galiza.
O shear até aos 700-600hpa não é impressionante, mas torna-se mais vigoroso aos 1-8km com até 40-45kt de DLS com alguma componente rotacional...neste contexto espera-se a gradual organização da convecção em clusters/segmentos multicelulares ou até um MCS , com risco de precipitação excessiva granizo e em menor grau rajadas severas associadas a down/microbursts.

A partir da noite espera-se a gradual estabilização dos niveis baixos, mas haverá energia remanescente do periodo diurno logo acima da PBL, pelo que se espera a manutenção de valores de MUCAPE até 500-1000J/kg em alguns pontos...a aproximação da 2a perturbação, mais intensa e acompanhada de uma lingua de ar frio até -23ºC aos 500hpa, deverá ser mais que suficiente para activar a frente fria, impulsionando-a para nordeste.
Ao longo da frente fria, vários segmentos convectivos deverão evoluir num ambiente de forte forçamento dinâmico e shear moderado, pelo que se espera a organização da convecção em alguns clusters ou segmentos lineares com risco de precipitação excessiva e granizo.

A actividade deverá manter-se até de manhã, saindo pelo extremo nordeste ao meio do dia...após o nascer do sol haverá uma janela temporal de umas 6h para que haja de novo aquecimento á superficie, gerando instabilidade nos niveis baixos, sendo possível que a convecção de base alta tome raiz á superficie no interior norte e centro...caso tal aconteça as células beneficiarão de um aumento da disponibilidade de humidade, tornando as chances de tempo severo mais robustas...no entanto há duvidas quanto á eficácia do aquecimento diurno tão cedo durante a manhã em especial devido á presença de bastante nebulosidade média e alta.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Abr 2015 às 22:21)

A previsão mensal do IPMA, não traz qualquer novidade, a precipitação continuará abaixo do normal, em especial no Sul e no Centro, só em meados de Maio é que prevêem precipitação acima da média.

*Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 20 abr. a 17 mai. 2015*

*Precipitação com valores abaixo do normal
*
Na precipitação total semanal prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, na semana de 20/04 a 26/04, para as regiões centro e sul, na semana de 27/04 a 03/05 e apenas para a região sul, na semana de 04/05 a 10/05. Na semana de 11/05 a 17/05 prevêem-se valores acima do normal para as regiões centro e sul.

Na temperatura média semanal não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo para as quatro semanas compreendidas entre 20/04 a 17/05.

Fonte: IPMA


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2015 às 16:39)

Anomalia positiva das temperaturas superficiais oceânicas (SST) a renascer em volta da península Ibérica, a tendência confirma-se na última semana, no entanto o interior aquece muito mais pelo que a convecção forma-se especialmente em terra. No entanto o aquecimento do mar fornecerá mais humidade.





Os Açores mantém-se num "vale" negativo, não é bom para as perturbações a aproximarem-se.
Continua a desenhar-se um corredor positivo desde o Golfo do México às Ilhas Britânicas. Esta situação mantida até ao início da actividade das tempestades tropicais poderá fazê-las tomar um trajecto pelo meio do Atlântico.


----------



## david 6 (21 Abr 2015 às 23:32)

os modelos vão dando um fim de semana molhado para todo o país, mais intenso no norte e centro, vamos ver como vai saindo nos próximos dias


----------



## trepkos (22 Abr 2015 às 01:55)

Stormy, uma dica. 

Podias usar um mapa com os concelhos,     era de mais fácil leitura.


----------



## stormy (22 Abr 2015 às 02:03)

trepkos disse:


> Stormy, uma dica.
> 
> Podias usar um mapa com os concelhos,     era de mais fácil leitura.


 

É uma boa ideia, tenho de pensar nisso...

Agora estou a ver se penso é no que é que se passou hoje para ter saido tudo ao lado, mais uma vez completamente ao lado de todas as indicações que os modelos davam ontem....estou completamente possesso com isto...desta vez é que não entendo mesmo o que se passou...


----------



## Vince (22 Abr 2015 às 07:27)

stormy disse:


> mais uma vez completamente ao lado de todas as indicações que os modelos davam ontem...



Sair ao lado é normal mas não me parece que modelos estivessem assim tão mal. Anteontem não vi, mas pelo menos ontem de manhã quando vi a run das 00z diria que o GFS (e outros) descontando a natural imprevisibilidade e lotaria viria a acertar bastante bem, , o que nestas situações até é raro. Outros também não andaram longe disto.

Andarás a ver bem os modelos ? Às vezes fico com a ideia que te consomes a olhar para parâmetros mais severos e complexos e depois te esqueces de cruzar com os mais simples.

Saída do GFS de ontem das 00z para o final da tarde:










trepkos disse:


> Stormy, uma dica.
> Podias usar um mapa com os concelhos,     era de mais fácil leitura.



Isto de andar a marcar áreas num pequeno país a nível concelhio com acesso limitado a dados de modelos de maior resolução e a acrescentar à imprevisibilidade de situações de instabilidade seria completamente inútil e muito enganador, diria mesmo extremamente prejudicial até em termos educativos, ainda acabariam por dar a ideia às pessoas que é possível prever que haja uma trovoada no concelho x e não no y ao lado.


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Abr 2015 às 07:45)




----------



## trepkos (22 Abr 2015 às 21:32)

Vince disse:


> Sair ao lado é normal mas não me parece que modelos estivessem assim tão mal. Anteontem não vi, mas pelo menos ontem de manhã quando vi a run das 00z diria que o GFS (e outros) descontando a natural imprevisibilidade e lotaria viria a acertar bastante bem, , o que nestas situações até é raro. Outros também não andaram longe disto.
> 
> Andarás a ver bem os modelos ? Às vezes fico com a ideia que te consomes a olhar para parâmetros mais severos e complexos e depois te esqueces de cruzar com os mais simples.
> 
> ...


Não, ele continua a fazer as previsões como sempre fez, mas em vez de ter um mapa com a topografia mete um com os concelhos.


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2015 às 21:43)

stormy disse:


> É uma boa ideia, tenho de pensar nisso...
> 
> Agora estou a ver se penso é no que é que se passou hoje para ter saido tudo ao lado, mais uma vez completamente ao lado de todas as indicações que os modelos davam ontem....estou completamente possesso com isto...desta vez é que não entendo mesmo o que se passou...



Surpreendeu-me desde ontem ao fim da tarde a extrema transparência da baixa atmosfera, sinal de ar seco nos níveis baixos julgo eu. Apesar de o vento estar de oeste não se sentia a entrada de ar marítimo, a sensação era de ar frio e seco a descer dos níveis mais acima.


----------



## stormy (22 Abr 2015 às 23:52)

StormRic disse:


> Surpreendeu-me desde ontem ao fim da tarde a extrema transparência da baixa atmosfera, sinal de ar seco nos níveis baixos julgo eu. Apesar de o vento estar de oeste não se sentia a entrada de ar marítimo, a sensação era de ar frio e seco a descer dos níveis mais acima.


Mas entrou ar relativamente húmido, os modelos de mesoescala tinham instabilidade pontualmente moderada a forte, e de tarde houve mesmo vários campos de cumulus que tentaram romper a capping layer...só que entretanto entrou imensa nebulosidade media que não estava prevista, e parece que a capping estava mais forte que o modelado, com a sondagem das 12z de Lisboa a indicar ar quente e seco aos 700 e aos 600hpa com apenas uns 2/3ºc de T/Td a menos do que aquilo que seria suficiente para romper a inversão e gerar varias centenas de J/Kg de MLCAPE.

Penso que foi uma daquelas situações em que, dado o contexto geográfico complexo, ficámos outra vez no fio da navalha e deu para  o torto...
O que é estranho é que os modelos  estavam bastante confiantes, e metiam bastante precipitação entre a Galiza e o litoral centro...nem metiam mais na Galiza...passou-se foi que lá esteve mais insolação e atingiram-se valores de temperatura nos níveis baixos que foram suficientes.

Depois de noite, houve um fail tremendo dos modelos...esse tenho menos capacidade de compreender, mas talvez tenha a ver com a permanência de ar que ainda que instavel estava seco demais para gerar convecção mais robusta.


----------



## Snifa (23 Abr 2015 às 08:12)

Uma boa rega em perspectiva para o fim de semana:


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Abr 2015 às 14:59)

Panorama para sábado, Chuva e Vento





Rajadas podem chegar aos 75km/h no litoral norte


----------



## stormy (23 Abr 2015 às 16:51)

*Boas..

Para amanhã deverão surgir alguns aguaceiros convectivos em especial em partes do norte e centro do território

Analise/Discussão*

Em altura establece-se um padrão zonal, com o jet subtropical a progredir desde o Atlantico...no seio do jet, uma ondulação deverá avançar sobre o território durante a tarde, aumentando o forçamento dinamico e arrefecendo os níveis médios e altos.

Á superficie uma depressão deverá estar centrada bem a oeste, com uma frente quente a entrar no território durante a manhã/inicio da tarde, introduzindo ar tropical maritimo modificado, com pontos de orvalho até 14-16ºC em especial junto ao litoral sudoeste.

Após a passagem da frente, espera-se uma diminuição da nebulosidade, e há espaço para que ocorra algum aquecimento diurno nas regiões pré litorais, o que contribuirá para aumentar a temperatura e activar alguma evapotranspiração.

A presença de ar relativamente frio aos 500hpa deverá gerar gradientes verticais nos níveis médios e  baixos suficientes para garantir algumas centenas, talvez até 500J/Kg de SBCAPE, o que em conjunto com o forçamento dinamico associado á ondulação em altura, deverá ser suficiente para iniciar alguma convecção.

A presença de shear  rotacional até 20-25m/s aos 6km possibilitará a organização da convecção em algumas linhas, mas o CAPE marginal concentrado nos primeiros 5-6km deverá manter a convecção com topos baixos e sem dinamica suficiente para gerar tempo severo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Abr 2015 às 22:55)

Com os aguaceiros de domingo, a neve pode voltar a cair nos pontos mais altos da serra da estrela


----------



## david 6 (24 Abr 2015 às 00:29)

amanhã:






sábado:





















ainda a mesma frente do sábado, mas na madrugada de domingo:






resto do domingo:











estou a gostar particularmente do domingo , espero que se aguente o cape +ou-


----------



## stormy (24 Abr 2015 às 13:14)

*Boas..

Para amanhã e Domingo espera-se uma melhoria das condições para a ocorrencia de instabilidade, em especial em partes do litoral norte e região centro, onde alguns rounds de convecção pontualmente severa são possiveis.

Analise/Discussão

Sab18h----Dom06h*

Uma forte perturbação Atlantica aproxima-se, em altura um vorticie ciclonico coloca-se a oeste do território com ar frio até -24/-26ºC aos 500hpa.
Uma dorsal mantém-se sobre Espanha.
Entre ambos o jet subtropical intensifica-se até valores de 100-200km.h na camada entre os 500 e os 300hpa...no seio deste jet uma serie de máximos de vorticidade estão presentes, criando um ambiente complexo com forçamento dinâmico abundante.

Á superficie uma massa de ar tropical modificada com até 10g/Kg de mixing ratio nos primeiros 500m está presente, e é transportada para norte por um low level jet de até 50-80km.h aos 950hpa.
Uma frente fria aproxima-se de oeste, e a interacção desta com a crescente disponibilidade de humidade e o suporte dinâmico em altura deverá gerar uma baixa pressão que se desloca entre o Lit.Centro e a Galiza.

As condições termodinamicas ao longo da frente são interessantes, até mesmo excepcionais junto ao extremo NW, onde a advecção diferencial deverá gerar valores de SBCAPE até 500-1000J/Kg num ambiente de shear rotacional moderado a forte ( até 30m/s aos 6km) e forçamento dinâmico abundante.

Neste contexto, segmentos lineares com estruturas em arco embebidas, assim como algumas supercélulas serão possíveis, colocando um risco de precipitação excessiva, granizo e rajadas severas, não se podendo excluir algum tornado em especial junto da faixa costeira onde a convergência litoral é acentuada e a helicidade supera os 200-300m2/s2.

Mais para sul o risco diminui devido á presença de ar mais quente em altura, limitando a extensão vertical da convecção.

Após a passagem da frente, um dry slot deverá avançar sobre a area proporcionando uma melhoria das condições...no entanto esta melhoria é breve, já que com a chegada do cold core em altitude, varias linhas convectivas deverão regenera-se num ambiente de SBCAPE a atingir perto de 1000J/kg e shear moderado presente na periferia do eixo do cavado...a convecção que surgir terá capacidade para se organizar em segmentos lineares e multicelulares  com capacidade para gerar granizo, precipitação excessiva e rajadas pontualmente severas.

*Dom06h----Dom18h*

Durante o período diurno o cold core/eixo de vorticidade deverá avançar sobre o território.
Na sual perifieria uma região de fluxo mais intenso deverá colocar-se entre o litoral norte e o interior centro/sul, com condições de shear marginal, mas num ambiente de SBCAPE moderado com fortes gradientes verticais nos niveis médios.
Vários segmentos lineares deverão evoluir, colocando um risco de precipitação pontualmente excessiva, granizo e rajadas marginalmente severas.


----------



## Brunomc (25 Abr 2015 às 11:49)




----------



## james (25 Abr 2015 às 12:05)

Segundo o " gfs" , algumas regiões do Minho poderão registar este fim de semana mais de 60 l / m2 em menos de 24 horas ! ! ! !


----------



## andremak7 (25 Abr 2015 às 12:25)

Boa tarde,
Como avaliam a situação para hoje e para amanhã a nível de trovoadas na zona do porto?
Pelo nosso amigo Stormy, podemos ter uma probabilidade de convecção forte.
Estas situações por vezes são de carácter pontual, mas desta vez acham que é quase certo a região do Porto poder ter uma boa trovoada? 
Pelo que observei em vários sitios, hoje previam alguma chuva para o litoral norte, mais a partir da tarde, mas aqui na zona do Porto ainda não choveu e o céu tem boas abertas...
Gostava de saber uma opinião sobre um nowcasting, pois estou ancioso para colocar a minha câmara a funcionar


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Abr 2015 às 19:29)

andremak7 disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Como avaliam a situação para hoje e para amanhã a nível de trovoadas na zona do porto?
> Pelo nosso amigo Stormy, podemos ter uma probabilidade de convecção forte.
> Estas situações por vezes são de carácter pontual, mas desta vez acham que é quase certo a região do Porto poder ter uma boa trovoada?
> ...


Para o Porto acho que vai valer a pena ter a câmara pronta, assim como vou ter a minha aqui em Braga. A trovoada parece-me bastante provável na próxima madrugada e parte do dia de amanhã aqui para o nosso canto.


----------



## JoCa (25 Abr 2015 às 23:07)

Olá boa noite !
Peço desculpa pela pergunta mas será que o mapa dinâmico do ipma não está a funcionar? Está a página toda em branco sem qualquer informação. No que diz respeito ao radar também não actualiza de 5 em 5 minutos mas sim tem 1 hora e meia de atraso. Será normal ou temos que nos registar para obter melhores resultados?
Obrigado!


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Abr 2015 às 23:32)

JoCa disse:


> Olá boa noite !
> Peço desculpa pela pergunta mas será que o mapa dinâmico do ipma não está a funcionar? Está a página toda em branco sem qualquer informação. No que diz respeito ao radar também não actualiza de 5 em 5 minutos mas sim tem 1 hora e meia de atraso. Será normal ou temos que nos registar para obter melhores resultados?
> Obrigado!



Bom isso da hora e meia de atraso tem a ver com a hora UTC, isto é o o radar não disponibiliza imagens de acordo com o nosso horário de Verão, mas sim com a hora UTC, que é igual à nossa hora de inverno, portanto menos 1h à nossa hora de Verão. Agora curiosamente o mapa dinâmico não disponibilizou na imagem das 22:10 UTC qualquer precipitação para o norte e parte do centro do país. Contudo nas imagens seguintes já está tudo regularizado


----------



## andremak7 (26 Abr 2015 às 10:05)

A formação de células que se localizam no mar e que se estão a deslocar para este são muito interessantes 
Será que vai evoluir para algo interessante?... Espero que sim


----------



## ruka (26 Abr 2015 às 10:55)

andremak7 disse:


> A formação de células que se localizam no mar e que se estão a deslocar para este são muito interessantes
> Será que vai evoluir para algo interessante?... Espero que sim


muito bom aspeto mesmo... tem ecos roxos no radar dinâmico do IPMA


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Abr 2015 às 11:00)

Atenção ao pessoal aí do litoral norte e centro estão a entrar células agressivas


----------



## stormy (26 Abr 2015 às 19:43)

*Boas..

Para amanhã são esperados alguns aguaceiros, e talvez trovoada, em partes do norte e centro.

Analise/Discussão*

Em altura o jet coloca-se sobre o território, e uma nova perturbação entra de oeste cruzando a região norte..ar frio e algum forçamento dinamico estarão presentes.

Á superficie uma frente fria desce desde o G. de Biscaia e entra pela Galiza tornando-se estacionária.
Á frente da frente fria, uma massa de ar relativamente húmida é inestabilizada pelo aquecimento diurno e pela presença de ar frio até -20ºC aos 500hpa, resultando em algumas centenas de J/Kg de SBCAPE..a presença da frente fria e do terreno montanhoso deverá activar algumas células convectivas.

O shear é fraco dado o fluxo unidireccional e de velocidade constante nos niveis baixos e médios, com no maximo uns 10-15m/s aos 6km, mas o jet de niveis altos deverá proporcionar shear forte nas camadas mais altas, com até 60-70kts aos 9km..no entanto dada a fraca instabilidade é improvavel que as estruturas atingam uma profundidade suficiente para beneficiar desse shear em altitude.

Assim, apenas alguma convecção fraca e não severa é esperada.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Abr 2015 às 23:05)

Maio, promete entrar com temperaturas bem perto dos 30ºC, em especial no Alentejo e Algarve, vai ser um fim de semana prolongado a convidar uma ida à praia e uma bela duma caracolada.


----------



## Tufao André (26 Abr 2015 às 23:53)

Não sei onde vês isso, o ECMWF já coloca instabilidade de novo no próximo fim de semana em todo o território... E esse cenário já vem a ser desenhado há alguns dias!


----------



## james (27 Abr 2015 às 00:00)

Bom , saída apos saída , o " gfs " vai modelando valores elevados de precipitação para os próximos 10 dias , em especial no Norte e Centro - Norte , que começam já a figurar nas saídas de sonho .

Certo e que ja a algum tempo que existe concordancia entre o " gfs " e o "ecm " , o que e sempre bom sinal .


----------



## Snifa (27 Abr 2015 às 08:20)

Bom dia,

Os modelos vão prevendo alguma chuva até ao fim do mês:

Dia 30/04 poderá ser significativa no NW

GFS:







Mais para a frente, e já em Maio,  GFS com boas regas  em especial no Norte/NW:






A sinóptica do ECMWF  também mostra tendência para uns dias chuvosos em especial mais a Norte:











GEM:






Vamos ver se a tendência se mantém pois ainda falta algum tempo..


----------



## trovoadas (27 Abr 2015 às 11:46)

Parece que vai haver uma interessante luta entre a dorsal Africana e a depressão a noroeste resultando no estacionamento da instabilidade sobre o noroeste da península. Parece ser uma situação bastante favorável à Galiza, Minho e Douro Litoral.
Quanto ao Sul do país parece quase certo o regresso do tempo estável e algum calor isto até fim do mês. Depois pode até chegar algum resto de uma frente mas não me parece. Com a posição modelada para a dorsal não haverá grandes chances de entrar alguma coisa. Haverá sim é hipóteses de bons acumulados no Norte.


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Abr 2015 às 11:51)

De facto interessante o padrão aqui para o NO da peninsula a partir de 4º\5º feira, o GFS tem insistido há várias runs em muitos dias consecutivos de chuva aqui para o nosso cantinho e acumulados muito bons para a época em questão. Parece que está afastado o cenário de seca no Norte.


----------



## james (27 Abr 2015 às 11:55)

As saídas do " GFS " têm que começar a ir para a secção das saídas de sonho . . .

Quando a esmola é muita , o pobre desconfia . . .


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Abr 2015 às 21:00)

Tufao André disse:


> Não sei onde vês isso, o ECMWF já coloca instabilidade de novo no próximo fim de semana em todo o território... E esse cenário já vem a ser desenhado há alguns dias!



Bastava, uma pequena pesquisa, que vias logo, onde tinha ido buscar a informação. 

Exemplos: 











Já agora, vamos ver o que diz, a AEMET que é muito mais certeira que o IPMA, nas previsões.







Corrobora, também, por isso, Maio vai começar quente no Algarve, se sair furada esta previsão, paciência, vou dedicar-me à pesca.


----------



## Snifa (28 Abr 2015 às 08:15)

Bom dia,

bastante generosos os meteogramas do GFS ( 0z )  aqui para o Litoral Norte ( Minho/Douro Litoral)  em termos de precipitação seria uma excelente forma de iniciar o Maio  

Porto:






Viana do Castelo:






Braga:


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Abr 2015 às 08:28)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Para 5ª feira, já é prevista chuva para as regiões no Norte
> Na run das 12h GFS , coloca para quinta uma boa rega aqui para a zona



Na run das 18h de ontem , cortaram imensa precipitação 





Hoje já voltaram a pôr  (Run das 00h)





Vamos esperar pelos próximos dias ...


----------



## Vince (28 Abr 2015 às 09:02)

Refira-se que neste fluxo perturbado há umas quantas que passariam mesmo à tangente no noroeste (olhando para o GFS), ou seja, parte ainda pode "escapar". E só lá para Domingo seria algo mais generalizado capaz de chegar mais a sul.


----------



## rozzo (28 Abr 2015 às 10:11)

Vince disse:


> Refira-se que neste fluxo perturbado há umas quantas que passariam mesmo à tangente no noroeste (olhando para o GFS), ou seja, parte ainda pode "escapar". E só lá para Domingo seria algo mais generalizado capaz de chegar mais a sul.



E atenção que o ECMWF não tem esse cenário tão a Sul, aposta para já no que disse o Vince, sendo o grosso da precipitação mais a Norte, por isso vai haver ali uma região algures entre o Minho e a Galiza onde se vai passar "do 8 ao 80" em acumulados.


----------



## james (28 Abr 2015 às 10:50)

Os modelos estão em consonância a muitas saídas e isso normalmente e bom sinal .

Penso que a existência de um evento e já bastante provável , vai ser interessante seguir a evolução dos modelos e ver se sera um evento normal ou algo fora do normal ( o " GFS"  vai insistindo em algumas saídas em que , por exemplo , mete para Viana do Castelo e Braga entre 100 / 200mm , a media de maio ronda os 100 mm) .

Na minha opinião , a chave vai ser no deslocamento da depressão , se passar muito a Norte , só o Alto Minho terá algo de jeito ; se for mais para sul , todo o Litoral ate Lisboa poderá ter bons acumulados .


----------



## Snifa (28 Abr 2015 às 10:53)

Infelizmente esta situação está muito na "corda bamba", basta uma pequena subida da dorsal ou afastamento da depressão uns Km e passa tudo mais a Norte ( Galiza),  aqui ficamos com alguma chuva fraca ou chuviscos, é uma situação que tanto pode dar para o 8 como para o  80, resta ir acompanhando os modelos..


----------



## Snifa (28 Abr 2015 às 13:26)

Previsão da precipitação acumulada até ás 120 horas ( GFS 6z ) a Galiza, nomeadamente as Rias Baixas estão em grande destaque 






Acumulação prevista até  às 240 horas ( 8 de Maio) há ali zonas da Galiza com mais de 200 mm


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Abr 2015 às 17:03)

Depois de uma péssima run gfs em termos de precipitação esta run das 12 parece vir mais generosa. Tudo na corda bamba vamos ver no que dá. Interessante depois para o inicio de Maio o ECM a insistir num cenário de precipitação generalizada, ao contrário do gfs vamos ver quem ganha...


----------



## james (28 Abr 2015 às 17:12)

Para mim , o mais importante e que os modelos continuam a prever a manutencao do padrao . Maio , em condicoes normais , e um mes que ainda pode chover muito .


----------



## Snifa (28 Abr 2015 às 18:23)

Nova actualização do GFS ( 12 z ) previsão das precipitações acumuladas até às 240 horas ( 8 de Maio )

Incrível aqueles quase 300 mm no NW da Galiza


----------



## james (28 Abr 2015 às 18:32)

Snifa disse:


> Nova actualização do GFS ( 12 z ) previsão das precipitações acumuladas até ás 240 horas ( 8 de Maio )
> 
> Incrível aqueles quase 300 mm no NW da Galiza





Algumas zonas do Alto Minho tambem a superar os 200 mm .


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Abr 2015 às 18:45)

james disse:


> Algumas zonas do Alto Minho tambem a superar os 200 mm .


Sim, é o caso de Caminha e Vila nova de Cerveira 











Previsão semanal


----------



## Snifa (28 Abr 2015 às 19:02)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Previsão semanal



Uma previsão de anomalia positiva  entre os 500 % e 800 % na precipitação em zonas do NW


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Abr 2015 às 19:46)

Pois, muita precipitação para o norte, já para o sul pouca chuva vai ter, a região que precisava de ter mais precipitação é a que vai ter menos.


----------



## 1337 (28 Abr 2015 às 21:12)

Davidmpb disse:


> Pois, muita precipitação para o norte, já para o sul pouca chuva vai ter, a região que precisava de ter mais precipitação é a que vai ter menos.


Ñão é bem assim, tem chovido bem no Sul também, e além disso, o sul está muito mais preparado e habituado a menos chuva que o norte..


----------



## StormRic (29 Abr 2015 às 00:02)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Sim, é o caso de Caminha e Vila nova de Cerveira



Isto vai dar algumas eunxurradas, é muito concentrada no tempo se vier a ocorrer como está previsto. Relembro que as temperaturas superficiais oceânicas deram rapidamente a volta para positivas na última semana, no seguimento do que a semana anterior já fazia suspeitar.
Volto a pôr a última análise:





No entanto na última run, mais de um quarto daquela precipitação já foi retirada:





Já não chega aos 200mm em zona alguma, e em média fica-se pelos 100mm, menos nos concelhos do interior do Minho.


----------



## james (29 Abr 2015 às 00:14)

StormRic disse:


> Isto vai dar algumas eunxurradas, é muito concentrada no tempo se vier a ocorrer como está previsto. Relembro que as temperaturas superficiais oceânicas deram rapidamente a volta para positivas na última semana, no seguimento do que a semana anterior já fazia suapeitar.
> Volto a pôr a última análise:
> 
> 
> ...





Mas esta ainda muito incerto , com subidas e descidas bruscas na precipitacao modelada . Mesmo assim , o Minho Litoral , na ultima saida, ainda apresenta valores na ordem dos 150 mm .

Penso que tambem e importante registar que os modelos  indiciam para os proximos uma continuacao deste padrao , em especial no Norte e Centro - Norte .


----------



## darque_viana (29 Abr 2015 às 09:28)

Bom dia,
O modelo GFS, nomeadamente no que diz respeito à precipitação, também vos aparece em branco?
Estou com dificuldades em visualizá-lo desde ontem.


----------



## Fernando Costa (29 Abr 2015 às 12:07)

darque_viana disse:


> Bom dia,
> O modelo GFS, nomeadamente no que diz respeito à precipitação, também vos aparece em branco?
> Estou com dificuldades em visualizá-lo desde ontem.



Já há quase dois dias, que está impossível de visualizar seja que o for. Ainda não resolveram o problema, mas para dar na cabeça dos membros do fórum nem perdem tempo.


----------



## MSantos (29 Abr 2015 às 12:47)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Já há quase dois dias, que está impossível de visualizar seja que o for. Ainda não resolveram o problema, mas para dar na cabeça dos membros do fórum nem perdem tempo.



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/modelos-gfs-meteopt-com.3398/page-15#post-486768


----------



## Snifa (29 Abr 2015 às 13:05)

Boa tarde, 

cá está mencionado na previsão do IPMA o que eventualmente poderá dar bons acumulados mais pela persistência do que propriamente pela intensidade

Previsão para 6ª feira, 1.maio.2015

Céu geralmente muito nublado, apresentando-se em geral pouco
nublado na região Sul.
*Períodos de chuva na região Norte e no litoral a norte do Cabo
Carvoeiro, sendo persistente no Minho e Douro Litoral.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
soprando moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de sudoeste no litoral a norte
do Cabo Mondego e nas terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima nas regiões Norte e Centro.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima nas regiões Norte e Centro.

_Atualizado a 29 de abril de 2015 às 10:47 UTC_ 

Previsão para sábado, 2.maio.2015

Céu geralmente muito nublado, apresentando-se em geral pouco
nublado na região Sul.
*Períodos de chuva na região Norte e no litoral a norte do Cabo
Mondego, sendo persistente no Minho e Douro Litoral.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
soprando moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de sudoeste no litoral a norte
do Cabo Mondego e nas terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais.
Pequena subida de temperatura, em especial da máxima.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Sandra Correia/Bruno Café.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

_Atualizado a 29 de abril de 2015 às 10:47 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/_


----------



## rozzo (29 Abr 2015 às 13:07)

Obviamente como foi referido está-se a tentar resolver o problema.

Seja como for, a parte dos Meteogramas está totalmente operacional, como alternativa às cartas, de momento.


----------



## StormRic (29 Abr 2015 às 16:12)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Ainda não resolveram o problema, mas para dar na cabeça dos membros do fórum nem perdem tempo.



Off-topic: esse comentário é completamente inapropriado.


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Abr 2015 às 17:34)

Olhando ao GFS 12Z irá chover pouco ou nada amanhã, sexta irá chover especialmente no Norte e Centro, chuva que continuará no fim de semana. No entanto o mais interessante desta saída é a chuva generalizada a todo o território ao longo de toda a semana que se avizinha, muito interessante para acompanhar...


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Abr 2015 às 18:21)

1337 disse:


> Ñão é bem assim, tem chovido bem no Sul também, e além disso, o sul está muito mais preparado e habituado a menos chuva que o norte..


No sul tem chovido que se farta não haja dúvidas( ironia) então o Algarve nem se fala...


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Abr 2015 às 19:51)

Para próxima semana , o modelo GFS coloca excelentes valores para umas boas trovoadas
Ar quente e seco do norte de África em conjunto de ar frio e húmido do atlântico 










Choque entre diferentes valores de humidade :




(Zona amarela , propicia a atividade elétrica)

Para o norte/ NW de Portugal , cape entre 800/ 900J/Kg e  LI 4/4,5





Seria interessante  , vamos ver..


----------



## Célia Salta (29 Abr 2015 às 20:16)

Venham elas...


----------



## Fernando Costa (29 Abr 2015 às 20:22)

Segundo o GFS podemos ter um breve período quente entre os dias 8 e 10 de Maio. Depois disso o GFS coloca uma cut-off. Calor agora não convinha nada, ainda é cedo. Mas falta bastante tempo, ainda vai mudar.


----------



## Snifa (30 Abr 2015 às 08:42)

Bom dia,

a parti de hoje inicia-se um periodo húmido com chuvas por vezes persistentes em especial no NW/N 

O GFS mete boas regas com destaque para o Minho/Douro Litoral
















Previsão das precipitações acumuladas até às 150 horas ( GFS 0Z )


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Abr 2015 às 11:17)

Boas,

Bela frente está a ser modelada para dia 5 :





Isobaras bem próximas





Velocidade das rajadas de vento


----------



## james (30 Abr 2015 às 13:26)

Segundo os modelos e a previsão do IPMA , neste fim de semana teremos um evento normalissimo para a época , não mais do que isso .


----------



## Luso Meteo (30 Abr 2015 às 17:08)

Normal, no entanto no extremo NW podem acumular-se até 4ª feira ou seja em menos de uma semana mais de 100\150 mm... Vai-se superar facilmente a média de Maio em 4\5 dias


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Abr 2015 às 18:36)

Parece que as depressões estão a gostar da anomalia positiva da temp. do mar no Golfo da Biscaia, isso leva a um aumento da "festa" por cá!


----------

